# Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!



## PCGH_Thilo (21. November 2007)

*Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ihr wollt eines von zwei Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäusen testen und anschließend behalten? Dann solltet ihr euch hier im Thread bewerben.

Ihr kennt das RC-1000-KSN1-GP Cosmos nicht? Genaue Infos gibt es auf der Caseking-Webseite. Hier die technischen Daten:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





  # Maße: 266 x 598 x 628 mm (BxHxT)
# Material: Stahl / Aluminum
# Formfaktor: E-ATX, ATX, m-ATX
# Lüfter:
- 2x 120x120x25mm Deckel (1200rpm, 17dB(A))
- 1x 120x120x20mm Boden (1200rpm, 22dB(A), Drehbar)
- 1x 120x120x25mm Rückseite
- 1x 120x120x25mm HDD (optional)
- 1x 120x120x25mm VGA (optional)
# Laufwerksschächte:
- 5x 5.25"
- 6x 3,5"
# Erweiterungsslots: 7
# Netzteil: Standard ATX PS2 und bis zu 230mm EPS 12V (optional)

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester

Eine formlose Bewerbung als Antwort auf dieses Posting genügt. Bitte macht Angaben zu den Teilnahmebedingungen und warum ausgerechnet ihr das Coolermaster Cosmos testen wollt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

*Bewerbung von Piy*

Ich will ich will ^^
bin mitglied, hab erfahrung mit gehäusen (hatte scho 4 alte graue kästen und ein schönes und hab ne menge rumgeschraubt ^^), kann gut schreiben, wenn ich mich bemühe , kann mir die digicam von meiner schwester ausleihen für die fotos (7megapixel), und sonst geht auch alles klar . genug zeit zum schreiben/basteln hab ich auch.

ich finde das gehäuse sieht super aus, mit coolermaster hab ich gute erfahrungen gemacht und ich brauch unbedingt ein zweit-gehäuse! ich hab noch meinen ersatz-pc hier rumliegen, in einzelteilen auf meinem bildschirm ^^.


----------



## GoZoU (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



> Teilnahmebedingungen:
> - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
> - Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
> - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
> ...


Ich würde den Test auch gerne machen. Ich habe schon mehrere Gehäuse gehabt und auch PCs für andere in diversen verbaut. Zum Vergleich hätte ich noch ein Coolermaster Centurion 541 (ist aber akuell mit Hardware gefüllt), ein Thermaltake Armor und einen MS-Tech LC-402 hier stehen.
Digitale Fotos sind auch kein Problem, ich bastel auch gerne an meinem PC, bin in Besitz einer Wasserkühlung, somit könnte ich auch testen wie gut sich diese verbauen ließe (natürlich kann ich auch nur mit Luft testen). Auf Grund des Stundenplanes dieses Semester, ist auch genug Zeit zum Testen und Umbauen vorhanden.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## locojens (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Moin aus Hamburg!

Hiermit möchte ich mich auch für den Test bewerben.
Schreiben kann ich, denke ich mal und mit einer Digicam 
kann ich auch umgehen. 
Die nötige Zeit nehme ich mir um das Gehäuse ausführlich zu testen.
Ich war schon kurz davor mir so ein Coolermaster Cosmos zu kaufen,
 jedoch schreckte mich der hohe Preis etwas. 
Aber ein solches Teil würde auch besser zu den inneren Werten
meines Computers passen  als mein jetziges.
Nach dem Motto innen hui außen pfui.

http://www.sysprofile.de/id39120


----------



## LZOKiller (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich möchte gerne das Gehäuse testen. Ich habe eine kaufmännische Ausbildung und eine Ausbildung zum Radio und Fernsehtechniker und viel Erfahrung mit Hardware, Wasserkühlung, etc. Ich hole mir zudem viele Informationen aus dem Internet, Zeitschriften und Berichten von persönlichen Kontakten. Ich habe schon mehrere Gehäuse getestet. "Leider" habe ich aus gesundheitlichen Problemen viel Zeit zum Testen. Die technischen Hilfsmittel habe ich auch, um den Teilnahmebedingungen gerecht zu werden! Ich würde mich über ein positives Feedback sehr freuen!


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

'ne Digicam hab ich, würd gern das Gehäuse testen und ein paar zeilen darüber verlieren.
Könnte es momentan mit einem Celsius 670 Gehäuse und 'nem Chenbro SR-209 vergleichen.

Und sowas wie ein E-ATX Board hab ich momentan auch


----------



## AngelusDD (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte auch ich mich bewerben!

1. Ich bin neues Mitglied bei PCGHExtreme, obwohl ich bereits seit dem Forum-Start mitlese.

2. Ich baue seit etwa 15 Jahren meine PC und selbige aus meinem Freundeskreis bzw. aus der Familie zusammen (und auch auseinander ). Dementsprechend schätze ich meine Gehäuse-Kenntnisse als ausreichend ein.

3. Meine "Schreibe" ist weitestgehend ordentlich, sofern ich da meinen Dozenten an der Uni vertrauen kann.

4. Digitale Fotos sind kein Problem. Mein Mitbewohner besitzt ausreichende Kamerakapazitäten sowie Fotoerfahrung und darüber hinaus ist mein Nachbar von gegenüber ein semiprofessioneller Fotograf mit eigenem Studio. 


5. Zum Testen: Obwohl laut CaseKing.de das Gehäuse besonders für OC und Wasserkühlung geeignet ist, käme bei mir lediglich eine moderat übertaktete Grafikkarte (7900GS) zum Einsatz. 
Erfreulich am Coolermaster sind die undurchsichtigen Seitenwände.
Weiterhin würde ich mich auf die Laufwerksdämpfung und die versprochene Warmluftableitung freuen.
Das Gehäuse wäre ein Ersatz für meine derzeitige, 5 Jahre alte, NoName-Ummantelung.


mfg
AngelusDD / Karsten


----------



## Serial (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

*Bewerbung für den Gehäusetest*

Ich würde ebenfalls sehr gerne eines der beiden Gehäuse testen.
Ich meine genügend Erfahrung im Umgang mit PC-Gehäusen mitzubringen, da ich selber in einem EDV Geschäft als IT-Systemelektroniker arbeite und täglichen Umgang mit diversen Gehäuse habe. 
In meinem Heimmischen Arsenal finden sich diverse Komponenten, mit denen ich dieses Gehäuse auf alle möglichen Pros und Contras testen könnte.
Eines meiner Hobbies neben dem Schrauben am PC ist die Fotographie, von daher würde ich mich auch hier fürtauglich halten.
Einen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben würde ich mir auch zu trauen 

Da das ganze ja für mich kostenlos ist und ich als Gegenleistung einen überaus ausführlichen Bericht abgeben würde. wäre ich überaus begeistert von diesem Projekt.

Ich würde mich daher sehr über eine Zusage freuen, damit ich alle Vorzüge und Nachteile dieses Towers aufzeigen kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
J.Hübner


----------



## Charles (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Es wäre mir eine große Freude, die Vorzüge und Nachteile dieses Gehäuses in einem Bericht für die PCGH  zusammenfassen zu dürfen. Dieses Gehäuse  hatte ich auch schon zwecks Umbau meines eigenen Systems ins Auge gefasst.
Ich beschäftige mich schon seit 15 Jahren mit den Innereien des Computers,  bringe also die nötige Erfahrung im PC-Bau mit.
Eine Digi-Cam ist vorhanden.

Mit einer gespannten Erwartung auf die Dinge, die da kommen...

Charles


----------



## sunnymick (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich möchte mich hiermit auch für den Test bewerben. 

-Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein: 
Erfüllt, sonst könnte ich dies hier nicht schreiben 

- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben: 
In Gehäuse von Chieftec, Sharkoon und ArcticCooling wurde bereits Hardware verbaut.
Aktuell Q6600 @ 3Ghz, 8800 GTX, Gigabyte P35 DS4, Thermalright Ultra-Extreme 120 mit S-Flex 1200 Lüfter im Sharkoon Revenge. Die Hardware würde sich im Cosmos-Gehäuse sicherlich viel wohler fühlen und auf die Verbesserung der Innenraumtemperatur bin ich sehr gespannt. 

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben:
Naja, um mich zu Bewerben, habe ich ja schon einige Zeilen geschrieben. Ob dies wohl als kleine Schreibprobe reichen wird?!
*Leserbrief in der Ausgabe 10/2007* 

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen:
Die Digicam liegt neben dem PC und bedienen kann ich sie auch noch 

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt):
Über so ein tolles Gehäuse ist es ein Vergnügen einen Erfahrungsbericht zu schreiben. Zeit dafür nehme ich mir gern. Aufgrund der aktuellen Komponenten, kann man auch gleich die Kompatibilität des Gehäuses in den Bericht mit einbauen. Der Abtransport der Abwärme wäre auch ein wichtiger Punkt, neben Verarbeitung, Handlichkeit etc.

- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen:
Dann aber nur noch im "normalen" PCGH Forum 

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen:
Wer verkauft schon so ein schönes Gehäuse freiwillig?

- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen:
Der obligatorische Satz. Natürlich akzeptiert.

- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester:
Das ist doch die ideale Grundlage für weitere Langzeittest über eventuelle Verarbeitungsmängel im Laufe der Zeit.

Würde mich sehr freuen, einer der Tester zu sein!

Viele Grüße,
Michael


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich würde den Test auch gerne machen. 
Da ich derzeit ohnehin ein Coolermaster Stacker 830 habe und mal wieder wechseln wollte, bietet es sich geradezu an.
Was meine Erfahrung angeht siehts auch nicht schlecht aus, da ich privat etwa 500 Umbauten und Neubauten in den letzten Jahren machte. Und geschäftlich schon über 20.000 Neubauten und Reparaturen. Somit denke ich schon, dass ich weiß worauf zu achten ist.


Eine semiprofessionelle Kamera ist auch vorhanden. Und saubere Verarbeitung beim Aufbau ist Ehrensache. 

Jetzt liegts an euch  .


----------



## klefreak (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

also dann, auf ein 2. mal 

ich bin ein sehr wissbegieriger Mensch und versuche bei allem was mir in die Finger kommt so viel als möglich herauszufinden. Diese Eigenschaft, neben meinen Fotografier Fähigkeiten und meiner Liebe, jemandem etwas zu erklären oder zu erzählen sollten für den Job als Gehäusetester genau passend sein. meine Qualität als Tester ist auch, dass ich in meinem Studentenheim trotz Ladnwirtschaftstudium der EDV zustädige bin und durch jahrelanger PC Arbeit für Familie und Freunde allerlei Erfahrungen mit PC's gesammelt habe, ich habe auch schon einige Cases gemoddet bzw. 2 Cases aus Holz selbst gebaut 

lg Klemens

ps: mein Pc fühlt sich in seinem derzeitigen "uralt" Servergehäuse nicht wohl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Digicam Finepix s7000


----------



## osiris28 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Na dann bewerbe ich mich halt ein 2.tes Mal.
Ich habe die Möglichkeit sehr viel verschiedene Hardware in dem Gehäuse zu testen! (P4, PD, Athlon XP/64) Aber auch meine aktuelle Hardware (Core 2 Duo)
Das wäre sicher interessant für euch.
Ausserdem bringe ich die nötige Erfahrung mit aus 10 Jahren PC-Bastlerei.

mfg


----------



## NEoCX (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo, 

ich bewerbe mich auch um den Lesertest des Coolermaster Cosmos Gehäuses. Die geforderten Kriterien werden erfüllt, Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen und der darin enthaltenen Hardware kann ich natürlich auch vorweisen. Auch habe ich genug Enthusiasmus und fachliches Können, einen solchen Test auch mit den richtigen stilistischen Mitteln auf Papier - naja, auf das virtuelle Papier zu bringen ist natürlich auch vorhanden.

Ich habe schon überlegt, mir das Gehäuse für die nächste geplante Umbaumaßnahme zuzulegen, man kann somit das Annehme mit dem Praktischen, bzw. dem Informellen verbinden.

Die Hardware, die verbaut werden würde, geht aus meiner Signatur hervor, sie sollte ausreichend sein, um auch die thermischen Eigenschaften des Gehäuses ausreichend untersuchen zu können.

Über den Verbleib des Gehäuses nach dem Test beim Tester ist wohl sicher niemand böse, ich auch nicht 

In diesem Sinne

Greetz

NEoCX

PS: Da in den anderen Bewerbungen immer wieder die lange Erfahrung mit der PC-Bastelei angesprochen wird, möchte ich dem natürlich in nichts nachstehen und verweise auf meinenn "Welche CPUs hattet ihr schon!?" Thread.


----------



## dirkdiggler (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hiermit auch meine Bewerbung:

Ich habe durch den Neuaufbau oder Umbau von diversen Pc´s (ob eigene  oder von Freunden/Bekannten) schon viele positiven wie negativen Erfahrungen mit PC-Gehäuse gemacht. Vergleichsmöglichkeiten sind also vorhanden.
Da ich in meinem Elektrotechnik Studium häufig Auswertungen für allerhand Laborversuche schreiben muss, dürfte auch das Schreiben eines Lesertest´s kein Problem darstellen. Die benötigten Fotos würd ich  mit meiner 7 Mp Digitalkamera machen.

Bis dann


----------



## LaUs3r (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

hohoho....naja, Weihnachten ist noch nicht, aber trotzdem wäre so ein Cosmos schon ne feine Sache im Weihnachts-Socken 

Kurz zu meiner Erfahrung: Ich habe ca. 5 Jahre eigengewerblich PC-Systeme verkauft (und natürlich vorher zusammengeschraubt). Auf www.teschke.de bin ich auch aktiv und beschäftige mich dort mit leisen PCs - konkret ist es mein Ziel einen performanten 1-Lüfter-PC zu kontruieren. Das Cosmos ist diesbezüglich sehr interessant, da es hervorragende Luftströmungseigenschaften aufweist.

Wenn Ihr also bei der Auswahl der Gewinner Hilfe braucht, kann ich Euch gerne unterstützen 

~LaUs3r


----------



## luxifer (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> *Teilnahmebedingungen:*
> - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
> - Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
> - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
> ...


Hi,

ich würde mich auch sehr freuen diesen Lesertest durchführen zu können. In der Vergangenheit hatte ich schon verschiedenste gehäuse - meistens BigTower - angefangen von den BigTowern die damals für AT & ATX gleichermaßen waren (kennt diese grausigen Dinger noch jemand?) bis zu meinem "jüngsten" Gehäuse, was glaub ich von Thermaltake ist (auch ein BigTower). Dazwischen lagen u.A. ein Noname-BigTower, den ich gebraucht von meiner damaligen Freundin geschenkt bekommen hab (echt schönes Teil ^^) und ein Maxdata Midi-Tower (das Gehäuse hab ich echt gemocht; steht auch noch bei mir rum und wird wohl irgendwann wieder verwendet werden ^^).
Digitale Fotos sind kein Problem, da Digicam vorhanden... Fotografieren ist sowieso ein Hobby von mir 
Warum gerade ich dieses Gehäuse testen will? Nunja, ich habe vor im Frühjahr auf Sockel AM2+ und Phenom CPU aufzurüsten - momentan rüste ich grad meine Grafikkarte auf. Das bedeutet, dass ich im Frühjahr nen "kompletten" Rechner zu viel habe (Mobo, RAM, CPU, GraKa) welcher natürlich ein angemessenes Gehäuse braucht. Könnte ich das Coolermaster testen, wüsste ich schon wo meine neue Hardware dann reinkommen würde 

Gruß
luxifer


----------



## Optant (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Servus Ihrs,

ich möchte mich hiermit auch für diesen Test bewerben. Ich besitze seit 1996 einen PC und habe seit dem alle Generationen mitgemacht. Ich bin ein absoluter Selbstschrauber und habe außer für mich auch eine Menge andere PC für Freunde und Bekannte zusammengesetzt. 

Ich suche schon seit einiger Zeit einen neues Gehäuse. Mein Bigtower von Casetek ist nun in die Jahre gekommen und ist doch ziemlich groß und schwer. 

Ich biete mich an, meine Erfahrungen ausführlich zu schildern und natürlich auch mit Fotos zu belegen.

So jetzt liegt es an Euch.

Grüße


----------



## tg.whm (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich formell als Tester für das Coolermaster "Cosmos" Gehäuse.

Als Referenzen kann ich die Mitarbeit als Studentische Hilfskraft bei diversen Forschungsprojekten an meiner Hochschule, u.a. in Sachen Produkt und Software-Evaluation, anführen, sowie meine langjährige PC Erfahrung seit der Ära der 386er. Nicht nur die Technik der PC selbst hat sich seitdem stark verändert und weiter entwickelt, auch bei der Kühlung und der Form der Gehäuse gab es gravierende Entwicklungen, man denke hier noch an die Desktop-Gehäuse in Einheitsgrau bei 95% aller PCs mit einem 386er Prozessor(Ausnahmen waren u.a. PCs und Monitore der Marke TBird in Schwarz).
Durch meinen PC begeisterten Freundeskreis habe ich die Möglichkeit direkt mit anderen Produkten diverser Hersteller zu vergleichen und kritisch über Details zu Diskutieren.
Erfahrungen im Bereich Digitale Fotografie sind ebenso vorhanden wie Praxis im Schreiben von Texten und Artikeln.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Tobias Giesen


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,
mein Hauptbewerbungsgrund ist als Bild angehängt. 
Ich musste leider von meinem super verarbeiteten Shuttle XPC, zwecks Aufrüstung und Geldknappheit, auf dieses alte Klappergestell downgraden. 
Dieses Gehäuse ist alt, zerkratzt und nicht mehr sehr schön. Zudem ist es wirklich schlecht verarbeitet. 
Das ist ungefähr so, als wenn man von der Marke mit den vier Ringen, zu der Marke mit der Raute wechselt...
mal ehrlich wer will das schon? 
Man beachte außerdem die zweite 5,25" Slotblende von oben, die ich versucht habe mit Silbersprühlack optisch aufzuwerten, was mir jedoch nicht gelungen ist und die fehlende 3,5" Blende. Das lässt das Gehäuse nur noch billiger und alberner aussehen.
Bitte lasst mich mal wieder vier Ringe haben.


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Dann eben nochmal -.-.
Erst einmal eine Frage:
Darf man an dem Gehäuse rumsägen?
Solltes es bei mir zum Einsatz kommen würde es nämlich zuerst einmal so modifiziert, dass ein Triple und ein Single-Radiator rein passen.
Zu den Teilnahmebedingungen:


> - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein


-check (und das nicht erst seid Gestern)


> - Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben


-check (direkt vergleichen würde ich das Cosmos mit meinem aktuellen Enermax Chakra)


> - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben


-check (meine ich zumindest)


> - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen


-check(Digital Ixus 70 in doppelter Ausführung und eine Powershot A400 als Notfallplan)


----------



## peacekeeper_69 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich bewerb mich auch dann auch mal total uneigennützig und nur zu dem Zweck den Wissensdurst der lieben PCGH-Extremer zu stillen.

Hab mir grade letzte Woche neue Hardware zugelegt, musste diese aber leider in meinem weniger schönen, alten, grauen Steinzeitgehäuse unterbringen 
Aktuell im Gehäuse verbaut: E6850, GBP35DS3, 2GB Corsair XMS2 CL4, WDC 250GB, LG DVD-Brenner.
Würd mich freuen diese Hardware in zusammenarbeit mit so nem SUPER Gehäuse arbeiten zu sehen. 

Natürlich werde ich einen detaillierte Test des Gehäuses durchführen und die dazu passenden Bilder mit meiner Leica Lumix Z7 schießen .

Sollten nach dem erfolgen Test noch weitere Fragen von Seiten der Extremer auftreten, werde ich diese nat. zur Zufriedenheit beantworten.

Würd mich freuen, eines der Gehäuse ausgiebig testen zu dürfen.

Grüße,
Steffen


----------



## SeriousToday (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich bin gelernter Fotograf....die gestellten Anforderungen werden erfüllt.
Ich bin mal gespannt wie ich das Gehäuse bewerte,denke gerade an den Test von Computerbase.
(http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/gehaeuse_kuehlung/2007/test_cooler_master_cosmos/)
Wird spannend,da ich bisher noch keinen Computer komplett zusammengebaut habe.
Da ich den Computer lange als "Gamepc" nutzen möchte,werden nur hochwertige Komponenten verwendet.


----------



## Dukex2 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Auf ein neues, kann passieren...

Die *Teilnahmebedingungen *erfülle ich in jedem Punkt.

Mein erstes System war ein 4´86er in einem Desktop, seid dem sammle ich Erfahrungen rund um  das Thema Hardware, Software und Games. Zeitschriften wie die PCGH  sind mir da seid Jahren eine gute Stütze. 
Würde mir viel mühe geben mit meinem Kumpel zusammen einen hilfreichen Test für die Leser zu schreiben, denn ich denke die glaubwürdigsten Urteile kommen von den Nutzern selber.

Habe momentan ein Thermaltake Tsunami das auch schon in die Jahre gekommen ist.

http://www.sysprofile.de/id23109


----------



## Downnine (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Auch ich möchte mich gerne für den Lesertest bewerben.

*Zu den Teilnahmebedingungen* 

-> Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein:
    Diese Zeilen beweisen es!

-> Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben:
    Baue seit ca. 10 Jahren meine Rechner selber zusammen, dazu gehörten 
    Modelle der Firmen Thermaltake, Coolermaster, Chieftek und LianLi.
    Desweiteren baue ich seit knapp 4 Jahren Rechner für bekannte und 
    Freunde. Dadurch habe ich schon so einige Gehäuse in den Händen 
    gehalten und bestückt. Mein Aktuelles Gehäuse, ein Coolermaster
    Stacker CM 830 ist mit einer Aquaaero Lüftersteuerung bestückt die eine     präzise Leistungsmessung der Kühlung erlaubt.

-> Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben:
    Durch mein Studium bin ich es gewohnt Berichte in Korrekter Form
    einzureichen.
Eine kleine Leseprobe aus dem Forum:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showpost.php?p=36317&postcount=13

-> Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen:
    DigiCam ist vorhanden

-> Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf  
 PCGH Extreme schreiben:
    Na das ist ja wohl selbstverständlich, freue mich schon meine 
    Erfahrungen und meinen Eindruck dem Forum mitzuteilen.

-> Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen:
    Versteht sich auch von selbst.

 Hmm warum sollte gerade ich das Gehäuse testen dürfen? 
Eine gute Frage, ich denke jeder der sich hier bewerben wird hat grundsätzlich gute Gründe dafür. Ich denke das ich alle Teilnahmebedingungen voll erfüllen kann und zu dem ein sehr großes Interesse an Gehäusen mitbringe. Schon bei meinem ersten Gehäuse habe ich mir Gedanken über die Gestaltung und Optimierung gemacht. Mein Studium als Maschinenbauer und meine Jahre lange (3 Jahre) Abhängigkeit von der PCGH Zeitschrift sollten sich an dieser Stelle auch positiv auf das Technische auswirken. Desweiteren kann ich auch anbieten das Gehäuse auf WaKü Einbau zu testen, da dieser Schritt bei mir ansteht und ich mir eh ein neues Gehäuse zu legen wollte. 
Ich hoffe die vorangegangen Zeilen Qualifizieren mich als Tester und würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich zu den auserwählten zählen sollte.

MfG Pascal


----------



## wheld (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich würde gerne bei diesem Lesertest mitmachen.

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit den Entschluß gefasst, meinen Rechner erstmals alleine zusammenzustellen, da ich doch recht vielfältige Anforderungen an einen PC habe.
Bisher habe ich auch aus reiner Bequemlichkeit diesen Schritt nicht gewagt und immer einen Discounter PC gekauft und dann eben die fehlende ISDN Karte, Arbeitspeicher (nach einiger Zeit) usw eingebaut.
Da ich entweder den Coolermaster oder einen Enermax gekauft hätte, passt das "wie die Faust aufs Auge", wenn ich hier gewinnen würde.

mfg
wheld


----------



## schneihennerje (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ach je so viele Tester in spe schon 

Aber ok, hiermit bewebe ich mich auch um den Test, da ich eine meine 7900GTX ausrangieren möchte und die Anschaffung einer Grafikkarte aus der 8800er Serie plane, möchte ich meinen Q6600 von meinem Lian Li in ein grösseres Gehäuse umziehen lassen.
Vllt. beendet das Cosmos ja meine Case-Odyssee denn bisher habe ich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau in Sachen Gehäuse noch nicht gefunden. Von Chieftec, Coolermaster, Casetek, Lian Li einige Gehäuse besessen aber immer noch auf der Suche nach dem perfekten Case. Meine Erfahrung bisher selbst hochpreisige Gehäuse haben oft diletantische Mängel.

Die Vorraussetzungen für den Test erfülle ich ansonsten 

MfG Schneihennerje


----------



## Malkav85 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



> *Teilnahmebedingungen:*
> - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
> - Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
> - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
> ...


 
*- *Bin seit dem Anfang Mitglied bei PCGHE und arbeite seit 13 Jahren am Medium PC.

Mit Casemodding habe ich vor 5 Jahren angefangen, schraube aber schon seit mehreren Jahren an Gehäusen und Hardware herum.


*- *Bisher fanden über 20 Gehäuse ein Zuhause bei mir, welche ich umgebaut/gemoddet, lackiert oder auch selbst gefertigt (Plexiglas) hatte.


- Bei meinem Schreibstil achte ich auf Rechtschreibung, Lesbarkeit, Verständnis und Humor (aber seriös).

Digitale Fotos kann ich mit einer digitalen Spiegelreflex Camera schießen (Minolta Dimage A1). Bearbeitung mit Adobe Photoshop CS3 möglich.


- Für ausführliche Erfahrungberichte und Dokumentationen habe ich die nötige Zeit und Ruhe. Vor allem macht es mir Spaß und Freude, meine Erfahrung den Usern weiterzugeben. 

Schließlich sollte jeder einen kompetenten Test lesen dürfen um eine bessere Kaufentscheidung zu fällen.


- Des Weiteren kann ich auch einige Hardware wie Festplatten, diverse Mainboards (mATX, ATX), Grafikkarten mit AGP, PCI und PCI-E und einigen Laufwerken zugreifen um eine Vollausstattung zu simulieren und die damit entstehende Wärme.

Verschiedene Lüfter bzw. Lüftergrößen sind bei mir auch lagernd und können somit für Tests verschiedener Luftströme eingesetzt werden.


- Das Gehäuse würde ich gerne Testen, da ich vor hatte es zu kaufen um einen Rechner für LAN Partys darin zu verstauen. Die "Haltegriffe" stellte ich mir als sehr praktisch vor. 
Bisher aber bin ich auf Grund des finanziellen noch nicht dazu gekommen mir dieses Gehäuse anzueignen. 

Würde mich deshalb freuen, wenn ich zu einem der beiden glücklichen Gewinnern gewählt werden würde.


- Mein System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten, welche ich auch zum Testen ausbauen werde:

Core 2 Duo 6700 @ 3,4 Ghz
ASUS Commando
MSI 8800 GT OC @ thermalright HR 03 Plus mit 100mm Scyh Kaze
X-Fi xtreme Audio
4x 250 GB / 1x 500GB Samsung S-ATA
DVD Laufwerk & DVD Brenner

MfG
Marc Stapp a.k.a. Malkavian Child


----------



## Hardmin1 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Nun ich teste schon seit längerer Zeit Hardware aller Art und es würde mich sehr freuen auch hier meinen Beitrag zu leisten.

Ein direkter Vergleich zwischen meinem Antec Ninehundred und dem Coolermaster Cosmos ist nur einer von viel Gründen diesen Test durch zu führen.

Aufgrund seines hohen Preises möchte ich die Vorzüge, aber auch die möglichen Nachteile genauer beleuchten und das Gehäuse in verschiedenen Variationen bestücken, um auszuloten ob es beispielsweise Probleme bei der Aufnahme von großen CPU-Kühlern oder anderer überdimensionierter Hardware gibt.

Meine ausführliche Bilderserie würde ich mit einer zu diesem Zweck geliehenen digitalen Spiegelreflex durchführen. Wobei es mir auch hier um Details geht.

Alles in allem sollte es einen ausführlichen und objektiven Test ergeben, der auch zur Kaufberatung herangezogen werden kann.

Liebe Grüße
Ingo Köchling alias Hardmin1


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hölle, Gesäß und Nähgarn 

Es ist nicht besonders Fair von Euch, mir dieses Fantastische Gehäuse unter die Nase zu halten. 

Zum Leidwesen meiner Frau ( dafür liebe ich Sie auch, weil sie es unterstützt ), ist es seit nun mehr 23 Jahren mein Hobby an Computern und Gehäusen zu basteln. ( Ich bin 36 und angefangen habe ich mit C64, über C128, die ersten XT Rechner, dann AT Rechner usw.)

Ich bin Modder, Overclocker und kann eine Extreme Wasserkühlung mein Eigen nennen.

Ich habe schon eine ganze Palette von Computern und Gehäusen Umgebaut. Aktuell habe ich dazu auch einen Thread laufen im Casemodding Forum.

Auf meiner Webseite: www.rosstaeuscher.de.tl sind eben fals einige Arbeiten von mir zu sehen. ( keine Angst, ich werde vorläufig keine Scheiben reindremeln  )

Derzeit besitze ich 3 selbstgebaute PC`s, wobei 2 sogar mit Wasserkühlung ausgerüstet sind. Obendrein besitze ich seit einem 1/2 Jahr ein Unikat von einem Netzteil, welches wahrscheinlich schon alleine einen Lesertest wert wäre ( CobaNitroX 850W Modular, noch nicht auf dem Markt erhältlich )

Ich bin schreibsicher in Wort und Schrift, sowie mit Humor oder auch Seriös, da dieses schon mein Beruf erfordert ( Verkaufsleiter und Stellvertretender Geschäftsführer ).

Das wichtigste zuletzt: Mir steht eine nagelneue Canon Powershot A710, 7 Megapixel Kamera zu Verfügung.


----------



## TheMan (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,
es freut mich das ihr diese Möglichkeit anbietet, denn ich stand sowieso kurz davor mir das COSMOS Gehäuse zu besorgen, habe aber aus finanziellen Aspekten zum kleineren Bruder gegriffen. Ich habe letzte Woche meinen neuen PC zusammengestellt, bestehend aus folgenden Komponenten:

_CPU:_ Q6600 95W
_MB:_ GIGABYTE P35-DS4 Rev. 1.1
_CPU Kühler:_ Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme + Scythe S-Flex 1200
_RAM:_ 4 x 1 GB DDR2-800 A-Data Vitesta extreme CL4
_Festplatten:_ 2 x WD Cavier SE16 SATAII 320GB im Raid 0
_Netzt__eil:_ Be Quiet Dark Power Pro BQT-P6-Pro 530 Watt
_Laufwerke:_ 1 x LG Electronics GSA-H62N SATA schwarz + 1 x Samsung SH-D163B SATA
_Grafikkarte:_ Derzeit leider noch ein Platzhalter, eine X800, da ich auf die neue 8800 GTS (G92) warte. (Für den Test wäre ich aber auch bereit Leihhardware zu verwenden)

TFT: HP w2207 (22" TFT, geg. interessant für Fotos)

*Gehäuse: Bisher geplant und bestellt das "Dominator Xcalade 690 Midi-Tower (ohne Netzteil) (RC-690)"*


*Somit wäre ein äusserst interessanter Vergleich zwischen den zwei neuen Top Produkten von Coolermaster möglich. Auch wenn mir das Comos Gehäuse natürlich deutlich mehr zusagen würde *

Geplant ist es den Q6600 auf mindestens 3,3 Ghz zu übertakten, falls mehr möglich ist, um so besser.

*Voraussetzungen:*



> Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein


Bin ich schon seid einiger Zeit 



> Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben


Denke die habe ich  Sonst hätte ich mich wohl auch nicht für Coolermaster und sein neues RC-690 entschieden.



> Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben


Über die verfüge ich meiner Meinung nach auch.



> Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen


Kein Problem, hochauflösende Digitalkamera vorhanden und gute Kenntnisse in Photonachbearbeitung



> Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)


Denke das ist sowieso längst fällig das dieses Top Gehäuse im Forum vorgestellt wird. Bin gerne bereit dies zu übernehmen.

Und auch die anderen Punkte verstehen sich von selber 


*Ansonsten zu mir selber:*

Sebastian, 24 Jahre, BA Student im Bereich Marketing (Bachelor of Arts), gute Hardware Kenntnisse dank langjähriger PC Erfahrung seid 386 - 40 Mhz  (PRO TURBO KNOPF!! )

Das Projekt wäre für mich eine sehr interessante Möglichkeit meine Marketing Kenntnisse mit meinem Hobby und meinen PC Kenntnissen zu verbinden. 

In diesem Sinne würde ich mich über ein positives Feedback freuen. Selbst wenn ich nicht den Zuschlag erhalten sollte, würde ich mich über einen ausführlichen und interessanten Testbericht freuen.


*EDIT:*

Auf Grund von Lieferschwierigkeiten meines Coolermaster RC-690 Gehäuses, musste ich die Hardware nun ohne Gehäuse auf meinem Schreibtisch aufbauen. Wie es aussieht wird das RC-690 auch in den nächsten Wochen nicht bei meinen 2 Händlern lieferbar sein. Ja ihr habt richtig gelesen, ich habe es sogar bei 2 Händlern bestellt, damit es mir wenigstens einer liefern kann, aber leider sind inzwischen die Chancen bei beiden schlecht. 

*SO PLEASE PCGH AND COOLERMASTER PIMP MY COMPUTER!! (Ums mal in "Pimp my ride" Manier auszudrücken  )*


Ihr würdet mir also im doppelten Sinne einen Gefallen tun, wenn ich das Gehäuse für euch testen dürfte  Bilder vom Schreibtischaufbau folgen in Kürze


----------



## stary (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich wäre über eine Testmöglichkeit des Cooler Master RC-1000-KSN1-GP Cosmos sehr begeistert, da ich aus verschiedensten Gründen ein neues Gehäuse benötige und gerne Erfahrungsberichte verfasse.

Erfahrungen mit diversen Gehäusen liegen vor, da ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis für das Zusammenbauen von Computern zuständig bin und ich außerdem schon einige Gehäuse in den letzten Jahren zu Hause hatte.

Ein wichtiger Aspekt ist allerdings, dass mein momentanes Gehäuse von Chieftec noch eins der alten Generation ist, dass ohne Lüftungslöcher in der Seitenwand auskommen muss, was meiner momentanen Situation nicht gut bekommen, da ich meinen Core Duo 6600 + Geforce 8800 übertaktet habe, aber die Luftkühlung nicht für höhere Taktraten ausreichend ist, da ein Lüftungskoch in der Seitenwand fehlt. Zu allem Überfluss ist mir auch noch vor ungefähr zwei Monaten die Frontplatte vom Gehäuse abgebrochen, so dass ich neues Gehäuse überflüssig ist.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

stary


----------



## Natscho (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

wenn es sich um Gehäuse bzw. auch Gehäuse-Modding und Co. dreht, muss ich zugeben ein Laie zu sein (zwei in Selbstbau zusammengestellte PC´s aus den älteren Generationen). Da ich mir im Dezember einen neuen PC spendieren und diesen auch wieder in Eigenregie zusammenbauen möchte, kommt dieser Testbericht gerade richtig. Aus meiner Berufserfahrung als Ingenieur weiss ich Dinge objektiv zu betrachten. Vielleicht ist dies auch gerade aus der Sicht eines Laien vorteilhaft (Handhabung bzw. Ergonomie, Einbaueigenschaften und Aufnahmekapazitäten der Pheripherie, Geräuschentwicklung, Qualität der eingesetzten Werkstoffe, Verarbeitung Außen und Innenraum, Erweiterbarkeit, usw.).

Gruß
Natscho


----------



## maerts (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

auch ich möchte mich für den Lesertest des Coolermaster Cosmos bewerben. Mein Interesse an diesem Gehäuse besteht schon einige Zeit, da ich das Design und den Innenaufbau ziemlich gut gelungen und modern finde. Mein aktuelles Silverstone-Gehäuse wird mir wohl angesichts seines Festplattenkäfigs Anfang nächsten Jahres Probleme machen, wenn ich meine Grafikeinheit auf eine der neuen Karten aufrüste. Daher war das Cosmos mein Favorit. 

Alle für den Test erforderlichen Voraussetzungen werden erfüllt, auf eine externe Veröffentlichung meines Berichts verzichte ich schon im Voraus. 

Auch allen Mitbewerbern toi, toi, toi!


----------



## orbital2k7 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich stelle mich als Tester zur Verfügung, daher hier meine Bewerbung:



> - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein


ERFÜLLT



> - Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben


ERFÜLLT

ERFÜLLT: Als ausgebildeter Kommunikationselektroniker und studierter Wirtschaftsinformatiker besitze ich genug technischen Background um das Gehäuse sachlich zu bewerten. Weiter besitze ich bereits ein Coolermaster ATC-110 Full-Aluminium Gehäuse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich interessiert besonders ob das neue Case mit dem alten in Sachen Qualität mithalten kann.



> - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben


ERFÜLLT: Arbeite als Conceptioner, d.h. ich verfasse täglich Texte und Präsentationen.



> - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen


ERFÜLLT: Eine hochwertige Digitalkamera besitze ich.



> - Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)


ERFÜLLT: Gerne!



> - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen


ERFÜLLT: Versprochen!



> - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen


ERFÜLLT: Niemals, das will ich behalten!



> - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen


ERFÜLLT: OK!




> - Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester


ERFÜLLT: Das ist doch super!

Also, ich würde mich freuen für Euch das Case zu testen!

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Uglyinside (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo und guten Tag!
Ich berwerbe mich hiermit, da ich ein leidenschaftlicher Bastler bin und mich sehr freuen würde dieses schicke Gehäuse testen zu dürfen.
Ich habe schon so einige Erfahrungen in Sachen Hardware und auch mit Gehäusen gesammelt, bestitze im Moment ein Antec Nine Hundred(wofür ich ein Weilchen sparen musste, da ich noch Abbiturient bin) und habe auch schon vorher an meinen alten Gehäusen rumgemoddet^^.
Ich bin in der Lage hochqualitative digitale Fotos zu machen und eine ordentliche "Schreibe" habe ich auch.
Selbstverständlich würde ich dieses Gehäuse weder während des Tests, noch danach verkaufen, da ich mich viel zu sehr freuen würde meine neue Hardware, die ich auch erst diese woche bestellt habe in so einem edlen Gehäuse ein zu bauen und somit die Möglichkeit bekommen würde aus meinem Antec irgendwann einen zweit PC aufbaun zu können.
Ich würde mich natürlich auch sehr freuen einen ausführlichen Bericht über dieses Gehäuse schreiben zu dürfen.
MFG:euer treuer Fan!


----------



## Chucky1978 (21. November 2007)

*Bewerbung die 2. *

Ob ich das nochmal so gut bekomme wie gestern mit vollem Kopf? mal sehen

Meine Erfahrung mit Gehäusen beläuft sich auf ca. 15 Stück (das letzte allerdings im Jahr 2003 wegen neuem Hobby, wo dadurch leider am Ende vom Geld noch soviel Monat übrig ist)
Ich möchte jetzt meinen PC neu aufrüsten und suche daher eh ein neues Gehäuse wo folgende Komponenten reinpassen und evtl. genügend Platz haben.

ASUS K9N SLI 2-F
AMD 6400+
Thermaltake Bigwater 760i
Maxtor SATAII 500GB
Samsung IDE-133 250 GB
LG Lightscribe DVD-Writer
Floppy
Enermax Liberty 500 Watt
MSI NVidia 8800 GT

Schreibprobleme besitze ich zwar, die aber durch ein diverses Schreibprogramm einer großen Firma behoben werden können, zzgl. einem wenn auch altem Fremdwörterbuch auf meiner Fensterbank, zusammen mit anderen Büchern die man da stehen hat, um Eindruck zu schinden, und diese niemals lesen würde.

Evtl. Fotos können mit meiner Canon PowerShot A710 gemacht werden.

Für Berichte ggf. bebilderte Texte in Graustufen oder PDF-Format zu verschicken steht unweit von mir ein schöner gelber Kasten mit einer schwarzen Aufschrift, zudem verfüge ich über einen DSL-Light-Zugang über die ich diverse Tätigkeiten berichten kann.

Diese Berichte werden natürlich mit ultimativen High-Tech Equiqment eingegeben via Logitech G15 und Lasermouse und natürlich Last but noch least meine Finger die eine Geschwindigkeit von ca. 15 BPS haben (evtl. auch nur 8, wenn meine Finger kalt, der Aschenbecher überfüllt, und die Coke zu neige ist)
Auch ein dB-Messer um vorhandene Lüfter und Geräusche zu dokumentieren ist vorhanden.

Ich habe eine Sporadische (<- keine ahnung was dieses Wort bedeutet, hört sich aber gut an) Zeiteinteilung, in der Tageszeiten für die genaue Untersuchung des Gehäuses kaum eine Rolle spielen.

Für einen eventuellen Cheatmodus, um gewisse Sachen etwas stärker in Augenschein zu nehmen/ändern, stehen mir diverse, hoch gelobte, Grafik und Videoprogramme zur Verfügung. Sollte es also Sinn machen das sich das Gehäuse in einem Video selbstständig macht, zum Mars fliegt um einsame Hausfrauen von ihrem durchgedrehten Staubsaugern zu befreien, wäre das kein Problem mit dem Kompetenten Wissen eines Profis 

PS: Ist es vielleicht auch möglich, bei dem FotoShooting des Gehäuses auch eine nackte Frau als Darstellungsobjekt zu nutzen, falls so eine Möglichkeit besteht? Nicht unbedingt meine Freundin, das will ich niemandem antun, aber evtl. die 2 Stipper (weiblich) von unserer Party *LOL* <-- verstärkt das nun meine Chancen? 


Für diverse Rückfragen, wie z.B Adresse der Stripper, Name des Gelben Kastens oder Hersteller des Staubsaugers, stehe ich natürlich gerne zu Verfügung.

MfG

das Chucky


----------



## Pajtaz (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

möchte auch mal mein Interesse an einem Test des Coolermaster RC-1000-KSN1-GP Cosmos 
kundgeben und mich hiermit bewerben.

Der Grund warum ich mich der Herausforderung stellen möchte ist mein Interesse gegenüber
jeglicher Hardware und ihrer Funktion. Mir ist es auch sehr wichtig das alle Komponenten
perfekt zusammen arbeiten und daher glaube ich auch zu wissen wie wichtig ein Professionelles 
Gehäuse sein kann. Momentan habe ich ein aktuelles PC-System (keine 2 Monate alt, 
näheres bei Interesse) in einem Lian-Li PC-C30 und genügend Erfahrung mit Gehäusen und allen anderen 
PC-Komponenten.

Mein Augenmerk beim Testen würde auf Temperatur und Geräuschentwicklung liegen was
ich dann auch mit einem Thermometer protokollieren würde. Und natürlich wie einfach der
Einbau der Komponenten von statten geht, der gebotene Platz und die Mobilität des Gehäuses (LAN).

So nur kurz zu meiner Person: bin 30 Jahre alt und von Beruf Kfz-Elektriker mit dem großen Hobby PCG-Hardware.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Pajtaz



P.S.
Natürlich würden alle Bedingungen erfüllt werden.


----------



## Mr.Pyro (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hier nun auch meine Bewerbung: 
Alle Bedingungen werden erfüllt. Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen und Computern besitze ich dank inzwischen jahrelangem Basteln und mehreren Selbstbauten und -Umbauten. Zumal ich momentan mit dem Gedanken einer Gehäuseneuanschaffung spiele, käme dieser Test gerade recht  .
Zum Vergleich habe ich ein No-Name Gehäuse, welches allerdings bereits zur Unkenntlichkeit umgebaut wurde, sowie ein TT-Armor Gehäuse, in dem momentan mein wassergekühler Hauptrechner residiert und ein, wenn auch im Vergleich uninteressanter Aerocool Aerocube.
Da ich zudem plane auf einen Thermochill 120.3 Radiator umzurüsten, könnte ich gleich die Platzverhältnisse mittesten, zumal ich dank Silent-Ambitionen (und Kenntnissen) recht viel Platz für die gedämmten und entkoppelten Festplatten benötige. Zum testen mit Luftkühlung könnte ich mein Cube-System mit Scythe Ninja und 8800GTS in das Gehäuse verfrachten, um dort Vergleichstests durchzuführen. Meine ''Schreibe'' sollte zudem mehr als ausreichend sein, um einen interessanten und vor allem verständlichen Lesertest zu verfassen. Selbstverständlich würde ich Silent- und Kühlungstechnische Besonderheiten bzw. Vor- und Nachteile in den Test mit einbeziehen.
Eine Digitalkamera und Bedienungskenntnisse sin vorhanden, Mitglied bin ich seit gestern, allerdings habe ich vorher einige Zeit als passiver Mitleser im Forum verbracht.
Natürlich werde ich den Rechtsweg nicht bemühen, und ich werde mich hüten das Gehäuse zu verkaufen, dazu sieht es viel zu gut aus.

mit freundlichen Grüssen und einem herzlichen ''Viel Glück'' an alle anderen Teilnehmer verbleibe ich

Mr.Pyro alias Jan


----------



## X_SXPS07 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich will mich auch mal bewerben

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein: *Bin ich natürlich*
- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben: *Hab ich *
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben: *Angehender Abiturient und für alles andere gibt es Rechtschreibprogramme *
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen: *Natürlich hab hier eine Digicam rumliegen und vor allem kann ich die bedienen*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt): *Das ist doch selbstverständlich, macht ja schließlich auch Spaß *
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen: *Vielleicht, wollte eigentlich PCGHE treu bleiben*
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen: *Das versteht sich von selbst*
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen: *Immer doch*
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester: *Das ist doch mal richtig geil 
*
*Grüße SXPS*


----------



## Wassercpu (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



Serial schrieb:


> *Bewerbung für den Gehäusetest*
> 
> Ich würde ebenfalls sehr gerne eines der beiden Gehäuse testen.
> Ich meine genügend Erfahrung im Umgang mit PC-Gehäusen mitzubringen, da ich selber in einem EDV Geschäft als IT-Systemelektroniker arbeite und täglichen Umgang mit diversen Gehäuse habe.
> ...


 
Alter was das fürn Foto bist du Bankangestellter....muhhaaaaa


----------



## Nuddl007 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo

Ja würde ich gern machen , muss jetzt sowieso mein System umrüsten.  Hab mir das Silverstone Tj9 gekauft, würde aber auch das Cosmos nehmen und euch meine Erfahrungen mitteilen.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen aus Österreich

Nuddl007


----------



## Overclocker06 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Guten Tag,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest des Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuses bewerben. 
Gründe für die Bewerbung sind unter anderem das Interesse daran, selbst einen Test über ein Hardwareprodukt zu schreiben ,anderen Personen die Kaufentscheidung für dieses Produkt zu vereinfachen und das Interesse an PC-Hardware bzw. an Gehäusen allgemein.

Ich bin Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme und habe auch Erfahrung mit Gehäusen da ich selbst schon mehrere verbaut und einige davon auch selbst mit Dämmmatten ausgelegt habe. Digitale Fotos werden mit einer 7-Megapixel Digitalkamera realisiert und auch meine Schreibe ist ordentlich. Mir ist es möglich dieses Gehäuse mit einem schallgedämmten Chieftec CA-01B-B-SL zu vergleichen.

MfG
Overclocker06


----------



## Morytox (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Bewerbung zum Test dieses Gehäuses


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> *Teilnahmebedingungen:*
> - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
> - Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
> - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
> ...



Hallo ich bin schon seit ca. einem halben Jahr bei PCGH Extreme und habe interesse, für die Redaktion des PCGH Teams dieses spezielle Gehäuse zu testen.
Persönlich habe ich viel erfahrung mit PC's , da ich schon von klein auf mit Rechnern hantiere, und diese im schlaf zusammenbeien kann.
Persönlich habe ich schon ein Praktikum bei Vobis absolviert und neben dem Abitur ein Jahr lang in einem PC fachhandel gearbeitet. Genau war ich dort für den Zusammenbau von Kundenrechnern verantwortlich. Somit habe ich eine enorme Erfahrung was die Alltagstauglichkeit , sowie die spezielle Anwendung im extremen Einsatzbetrifft ( Platzbedarf, Qualitäten, Hitzeentwicklung uvm.) Auch stehen mir privat alle notwendigen Materialien zum Testen eines solchen Gerätes zur verfügung. Ich besitze schon ein kleines Sortiment an PC's und kann somit auch diverse Fälle für ein solches Gehäuse nachstellen. Ich besitze zudem, um den Voraussetzungen gerecht zu werden auch 2 Digicams um die notwändigen Fotos zu erstellen und diese anschließend zu bearbeiten.
Ich hoffe ich könnte durch ausführliche Tests für euch nicht nur meinen eigenen Erfahrungsschatz erweitern sondern ebenfalls eure Zeitschrift um einen spannenden Artikel erweitern.

mit freundlichen Grüßen,
                                       Felix / Morytox


----------



## MiNtriX (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo!
Ich möchte auch gerne ein Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse testen.
Erfahrungen und Kenntnisse habe ich auch:

- Ich bin ein Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme
- Ich habe Erfahrungen mit PC-Gehäuse, modde selber auch und das Cosmos-Gehäuse wird davon nicht ungeschont bleiben, d.h. nach dem Test wird es gemoddet und natürlich bei PCGH vorgestellt
- Ich bin in der K13 eines Gymnasiums, d.h. schreiben kann ich ^^
- Mit meiner Digicam kann ich umgehen, kann auch eine Spiegelreflex holen
- Einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme werde ich schreiben und danach auch noch, was ich am Gehäuse gemoddet habe (evtl. airbrush)
- Während der Testlaufzeit wird das Gehäuse nicht verkauft und danach auch nicht

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
MiNtriX


dit:
Vor allem im Bereich Wasserkühlungtauglichkeit wird es von mir getestet! Ich besitze selber 4 Wasserkühlungen daheim und werde dort die interne/externe Anbringung von Evo Airplex 120 über Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 360 bis hin zu Watercool Radiator MO-RA 2 durchtesten, sowie von Eheim- und Laingpumpen, interne sowie externe AGB
 durchtesten.


----------



## Serial (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



Wassercpu schrieb:


> Alter was das fürn Foto bist du Bankangestellter....muhhaaaaa


 Wollt euch doch nur mal meine gute Art zeigen 
Aber wenn ich auf Geschäftsessen gehe, dann lauf ich so rum


----------



## doppelschwoer (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hab ein Antec P180, hier mein User Review dazu: http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=241868


Hab das Case schon bei Hardwareluxx im Heft gesehen und war schon recht beeindruckt was das Gute Stück alles mitbringt.
Da ich recht häufig das MB tausche und auch immer wieder gerne die Kabelführung optimiere würde ich das User Review gerne machen. Einzig die Art der Platten Aufbewahrung kommt mir seltsam vor. Da ist sicher das P180 im Vorteil.
Habe 4 Platten inkl. ner Raptor im Betrieb. Nutze einen T-Balancer SL4 und kann auch prima die Temps vergleichen. Fotos und co. sind alles kein Problem.
Außerdem ist mir auch die Geräuschentwicklung im Vergleich zur Temperatur ein wichtiges Merkmal für ein gutes  PC Gehäuse. Ich scheue auch nicht die eine oder andere Investition in neue Propeller falls das nötig ist.

Meine Aktuelle HW sieht so aus:
E6600 @ 3.3Ghz + Scthye Infinity
Ein Abit IP35 Dark Rider (schau aber schon nach nem DS4 o.ä.)
Sparkle 8800GT 512 MB
Tagan TG480-U01
X-Fi + Z5500 digital
76er Raptor, 2 Samsung und eine 250ige Hitachi
2 DVD LW
Den T-Balancer und div. Case-Propeller plus Sensoren
Bin eigentlich kein Fan von WaKü und bin deshalb immer auf einen Optimalen Air-Flow angewiesen

Ich bin 31Jahre, 2 Kinder, Dipl.-Ing.(BA). 

Achja, und Zeit habe ich trotz dem Job, auch wenn der immer wieder viel Zeit und Energie in anspruch nimmt. Da ist ein bischen Schrauben am Rechner immer eine gute Abwechslung. Vor allem im Winter. Im Augenblick stelle ich für zwei Kollegen nen neuen PC zusammen. Da das so gut wie erledigt ist fehlt ein neues Projekt.

Würde mich Freuen.

----------

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein -> Si
- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben -> bin gelmäßig am schrauben...
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben -> das ist jetzt schwer zu sagen, siehe User bericht oben
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen -> geht klar
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) -> kein Problem
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen -> alles klar, kapiert
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen -> ist doch logo, will es so oder so haben
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen -> yup
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester -> sehr schön


----------



## Rheinhesse (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Test des Coolermaster Cosmos bewerben.
Ich habe eine gute Schrift und mit Gehäusen kenne ich mich auch aus da ich schon einige hatte und auch bei Freunden immer wieder mal ein Systemwechsel vollziehe. Eine Digi-Cam besitze ich auch somit es keine Probleme beim Bilder machen gibt. Ich würde mich über eine Zusammenarbeit freuen. Die nötige Zeit bringe ich auch mit da dies mein Hobby ist an meinem PC zu basteln.

MFG Rheinhesse


----------



## ZipfeLmueTz3 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich würde auch gerna eines der beiden Gehäuse testen.
Zurzeit hab ich auch ein Coolermaster Gehäuse (MIDI Coolermaster Centurion CAC-T05) und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Bei diesem Gehäsue würde mich sehr interessieren ob evtl. die Kühlung optimiert wurde, ich habe mir vor kuzem den Mugen CPU-Kühler gekauft (Test in der neuesten Ausgabe) und muss sagen der ist einfach genial.

-Erfahrung mit Gehausen hab ich schon ausreichend denk ich, ich hbe mir meinen PC selbst zusammengebaut
-Digitale Fotos sind kein Problem denn jeder hat ja heutzutage eine DigiCam.


----------



## Templer318 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich fürde das Gehäuse sehr gerne testen. 

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein      Ja 
- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben   Hab ich 
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben    Auch erfüllt
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen   Kann ich
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)  Ja testen halt
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen  Ne Ich bleibe PcGH treu
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
Ja (sonst kann man ja nicht testen)
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen  Ja
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester   Schön
 
So ich erfülle alle Anforderungen, habe Spaß am testen und erfahrung mit Gehäusen.

Allen andern noch viel Glück beim bewerben und Spaß beim testen.


----------



## SpO_oKy (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Würde auch gerne mitmachen. :o)
Bin PCGH-Extreme User, DigiCam vorhanden, Erfahrung mit Gehäusen (insbesondere, da ich FISI bin = Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration), Lyrische Texte in Vollendung könnte ich zum Test auch zum Besten geben. 

Würde mich freuen.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## m4Tze (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich bewerbe mich für den Lesertest eines Coolermaster Cosmos, weil ich 1. einmal selbst etwas Testen und veröffentlichen möchte (Redakteur eine mögliche Berufswahl), und 2. Ich mich mit dem Thema, Gehäuse und Gehäuse umbauten intensiv beschäftige.

Die Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme
- Erfahrung mit Gehäusen habe ich bereits einige, 4 Gehäuse selbst umgebaut, 2-3 Gehäuse Gedämmt und Luftströmungsoptimiert.
-Meine "Schreibe" ist gut, mit Deutsch als Leistungskurs sollte das auch so sein.
-  Digital Fotos sind dank Canon A620 kein Problem und sogar gut aufgelöste Videos sind kein Problem.
-Einen ausführlichen Bericht schreiben ist auch kein Problem.
-Den Bericht in anderen Foren zu veröffentlichen überlasse ich ihnen.
-Das Gehäuse wird während der Testlaufzeit auch nicht verkauft, wie sollte ich es dann testen.
-Rechtsweg ist meistens ausgeschlossen.
-Das Gehäuse ist in schlichtem aber doch einzigartigem Design gehalten, also auch wert es zu behalten.


MfG, m4Tze


----------



## JaeMcBean (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Grüße,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben.

Ich habe mir vor etwa zwei Monaten nach Jahren mal wieder einen neuen PC zusammengeschraubt und bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich ein neues Gehäuse von NZXT angeschafft. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass das neue Gehäuse  meinem alten Chieftec CS-601 nicht das Wasser reichen kann. Von Designfehlern über fehlende Schrauben/Befestigungen bis hin zu gefährlich scharfen Kanten war wirklich alles dabei, was einen aufregen kann. Unter anderem deshalb habe ich die nötige Erfahrung (und einen blutigen Finger ) erlangt, um ein Gehäuse auf Herz und Nieren testen zu können. Meine Schreibfähigkeiten sollten nicht das Problem darstellen, ich schreibe unregelmässig Artikel für den lokalen Gemeindebrief und bis jetzt hat sich noch niemand beschwert 

Meine Digitalkamera ist zwar älteren Baujahrs, funktioniert aber immer noch wunderbar, ich erfülle also alle genannten Bedingungen.


----------



## darkniz (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich würde sehr gerne das Gehäuse testen. Ich bin seit mehreren Wochen registrierter User im Forum und habe schon einige Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen (vom Barebone über Miditower bis hin zum Bigtower) und habe auch schon mehrere Gehäuse selber gemoddet (Seitenfenster eingebaut, Öffnungen für Lüfter reingesägt, Festplattenkäfig aus Plexiglas mit HDD Entkopplung gebastelt). Weitere Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen konnte ich bei einem Praktikum in einem PC-Fachhandel sammeln, wo ich Noname Gehäuse bis hin zu Designergehäusen verbaut habe. Digitale Fotos sind kein Problem und eine ordentliche Schreibe habe ich auch, da ich gelernter Wirtschaftsassistent und Bürokaufmann bin und somit viel Erfahrung im formulieren von Texten und Berichten habe. So ein edles Gehäuse wie das Coolermaster Cosmos mit innovativem Kühlsystem würde ich auch nicht verkaufen. Da ich leider zurzeit arbeitslos bin, habe ich viel Zeit das Gehäuse zu Testen und einen ausführlichen Testbericht zu Schreiben. Natürlich veröffentliche ich den Test nicht in anderen Foren und es ist selbstverständlich, dass der Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen ist.

Für die Tests habe ich Verschiedene Mainboards (1x mATX und 3x ATX), verschiedene CPU-Kühler (z.B. Zalman CNPS 9700 LED), mehrere Grafikkarten in verschiedenen Größen, mehrere Netzteile, einige Festplatten von 20 GB bis 250 GB, Laufwerke und eine Lüftersteuerung im 5.25" Format (macht in einigen Gehäusen Schwierigkeiten beim Einbau).

Dass man das Gehäuse behalten kann finde ich cool, da mein jetziges Gehäuse zu klein für meine Grafikkarte ist und somit kein Luftstrom durchs Gehäuse gewährleistet ist und ich mir kein neues Gehäuse leisten kann.

Sollten nach meinem Testbericht noch Fragen sein, werde ich sie selbstverständlich beantworten.

MfG
Darkniz


----------



## Masher (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich erfüll auch alle Anforderungen und es würd mich freuen endlich so ein großes case zu testen da ich im moment das nzxt lexa besitze---inkl. 1 8800GTX die grad noch reinpasst und einen fetten Zalman......mfg


----------



## ReRene (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich würde auch gerne teilnehmen. Ich denk, dass ich schon ganz gut schreiben kann, da ich in einem anderen Forum News-Poster bin und dort bisher nur positive Resonanz bekommen habe. Hab zwar nicht die aktuellste Hardware, das sollte aber kein Problem darstellen. Der Kühler ist etwas größer, ansonsten könnte ich ja auch so etwas zum Platzangebot sagen. Eine Digitalkamera hab ich auch und ich denk, dass ich weiss, auf was es bei Gehäusen ankommt (dank der zahlreichen Gehäusetests in der PCGH ).


----------



## IAN (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Ihr lieben,
würde mich freuen, Tester für dieses schicke Gehäuse seien zu dürfen.
In meiner langjährigen "PC - Karriere" hatte ich es doch eher mit Low Budget, no Name oder Gehäusen der Firma Dell zu tun.
Ich würd gern meinen "Gehäuse Horizont" erweitern.
Die erwähnten Voraussetzungen erfülle ich.
MfG IAN


----------



## Lethalotic (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich möchte mich auch für den Gehäusetest bewerben.
Erfahrung mit Gehäusen habe ich durch 3 selbst gebaute Holz Gehäuse,
einige Gehäuse mods die durch meine Wasserkühlung nötig waren und häufiges schrauben in verschiedenen Rechnern.
Das schreiben des Berichtes sollte durch die deutsch Grundkurs und das Studium kein Problem darstellen.
Auch für gute Fotos ist gesorgt da mir unter anderem eine digitale Spiegelreflexkamera zur verfügung steht.
mfg


----------



## DeathForce (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

So dann hier auch nochmal...

Fotos: No Problem! (Digicam mit 7Megapixeln liegt schon bereit...)
Erfahrungsbericht: Looogisch (heißt so viel wie "Wird Ordnungsgemäß abgetippt." ^^)
Erfahrung: Natürlich...
Mitglied: Sicher...

Für die entsorgung des entstandenen Müll des Verpackungsmaterials, würde ich natürlich aufkommen. xD


----------



## Genius637 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Also
Erfahrung: Habe zurzeit das Coolermaster Centurion 5. Könnte man gut vergleichen.
Fotos:No Problem hab Sony DSC W-12 Digicam
Bericht: Sollte eigentlich auch kein Problem sein (Bin guter Schüler^^)
Zeit: In rauen Mengen
Mitglied: Natürlich was sonst^^
Würde mich freuen!
MfG Genius637


----------



## Einstein (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallöchen Leutles,

ich wollte mich auch mal bewerben um das Cosmos-Gehäuse zu testen. 
Ich habe etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen, also weis wie man mit dehnen umgeht und mit PC Hardware kenne ich mich auch gut aus. Da ich sowieso vor hab in absehbarer Zeit mir einen PC selbst zu bauen passt das grad gut in mein Konzept.
Gut schreiben kann ich auch, habe zudem schon Erfahrung beim schreiben von Erfahrungsberichten.
Fotos: kein Problem Digicam mit 10 Mpix.
Und Mitglied bin ich ja sowieso.

LG Einstein​


----------



## exa (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

So, dann will ich auch noch mal^^

Also ich bin zwar erst seit gestern Mitglied, das soll aber nicht heißen, das ich nicht schon länger hier lese...

Das Gehäuse würde gut passen, da ich plane einen neuen PC anzuschaffen (Crysis hat Hunger^^), und ich schon hinter dem Gehäuse her bin, allerdings war der Preis im Weg...

Erfahrung mit Gehäusen habe ich seit der AT-Ära, immer mal wieder an heimischen PCs gebastelt, da sind mir schon so einige von Tower bis Desktop unter die Finger gekommen.

Erfahrung in Sachen Fotographie habe ich auf jeden Fall, bin Hobbyfotograf, habe eine relativ gute Kamera (Sony DSC H7 mit 8MP, und diversen Möglichkeiten, Kompakte der Ambitionierten bzw High-End Klasse eben) und kenn mich mit Photoshop seit der Vesion CS gut aus

Habe bei unserer Abizeitung mitgeschrieben und denke das ich ne ordentliche "Schreibe" habe. Zudem ist ein ausfühlicher Artikel kein Problem.

würde mich sehr freuen

MfG

exa


----------



## CentaX (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich hab mich gestern schon beworben...
Aber hier nochmal (Muss alles neu schreiben arghgh):

Ich bin 14 Jahre alt und beschäftige mich oft mit PCs. Ich schreibe auch ziemlich gut, muss ich sagen 
Ich war auch Newswriter auf www.psp-blog.de - allerdings muss man sagen, dass ich das inzwischen nicht mehr mache, außer mir hat dort kaum einer was geschrieben... Es macht einfach keinen Spaß, sich selber die Finger wund zu schreiben und zusehen zu müssen, wie die Besucherzahlen runtergehen. Die Seite war ziemlich klein (Ich war ziemlich von Anfang an dabei; Am Anfang ~500 Besucher pro Tag, am Schluss ca. 1000)
Ich habe auch vorgestern einen ziemlich langen und, wenn ich das so sagen darf, ansehnlichen Beitrag über meinen PC geschrieben.

Ich verstehe auch was von Gehäusen, auch wenn ich mich noch nicht so lange wie andere in diesem Forum damit beschäftige (Kanns sein, dass ich der jüngste bin?  )
Ich selber besitze ein A+ Windtunnel und bin nur mäßig zufrieden damit - Das Schienensystem ist ein Graus (Ich hab über ne halbe Stunde gebraucht um meinen Brenner richtig reinzukriegen!) und die Festplatte rattert wie sau, weshalb bald eine Entkopplung rein kommt (Ich hab eine Samsung HD501LJ, nach euch ist das eine der leisesten Platten, die's gibt)
Die Grafikkarte ist auch sehr deutlich zu hören - gut, die Sapphire X1950 Pro soll nicht soo laut sein, mein PC ist aber extrem leise! Wenn man den GraKa - Kühler anhält, ist das System (bis auf die HDD) kaum/nicht zu hören (Dank einen Xigmatek HDT-SH1283 und einem Nanoxia Lüfter drauf!)
Ich hab mir auch das Hiper Anubis, das Stacker und das - hier erwähnte - Cosmos angeguckt, aufgrund des sehr hohen Preises und der Tatsache, dass ich fast alles allein bezahlen musste, fielen die allerdings ins Wasser 
Das bereue ich etwas - Ein Freund von mir hat zum Beispiel den Boxed Kühler des E4400 behalten, während ich mir für meinen E4500 einen Xigmatek und einen Nanoxia gekauft habe, nur damit das System leise wird - da kann man ein lautes Gehäuse nicht gebrauchen.

Ich kann auch ganz gut Fotografieren und kenne mich auch mit Adobe Photoshop aus, falls eine Nachbearbeitung erforderlich sein sollte.

Ich hab - wie schon ansatzweise erwähnt - viel Zeit so einen Bericht zu schreiben.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, genommen zu werden, weil meine Eltern garantiert etwas gegen die teuren Maßnahmen haben werden, die PC leiser zu kriegen und ich der Meinung bin, dass eine Dämmung, wie sie im Cosmos zu finden ist, reichen sollte.

MfG
CentaX


----------



## StellaNor (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hey PCGH_Team,

es führt ohne Zweifel kein Weg an mir vorbei 

Mit mehr als 27 Jahren Erfahrung im Bereich Computer - vom ersten programmierbaren Taschenrechner TI-58c von TexasInstruments zum ZX80 über den NDR-Klein-Computer Selbstbau (wer kennt schon noch Rolf Klein ) zur Homecomputer Ära Sinclair ZX81, Commodore und Atari, weiter über die ersten IBM PC´s und XT´s zu den AT´s bis zu den heutigen Core 2 Duo´s war weitestgehen alles dabei.

Wenn ich nicht über eine Digicam verfügen würde, hätte ich mich dann hier beworben? 

Gelegentlich schreibe ich in Foren. Der deutschen Sprache wohl mächtig, lese ich Buchmanuskripte und korrigiere diese auch.

Hardwareseitig bin ich gut ausgerüstet, um verschieden Setup´s in dem Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse zu realisieren, zu testen und ein entsprechend realistisch-brauchbares Review zu schreiben.

Hach, und wenn Ihr glaubt Frau kann das nicht...meine Selbstbauten in früheren Jahren sprechen für sich  - eine bessere Werbung kann es für Coolermaster kaum geben.

LG Steffi


----------



## Nelson (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ja also hab schon den ein oder anderen pc zusammengebaut und mein gehhäuse zum dämmen auch auseinandergeschraubt. Schreiben kann ich  au und das mit der Gramatik is ja au nich schwer (der dativ is dem genitiv sein tot und so  ). 
Warum sollte ich das Gehäuse bekommen?:
Weil ich ein Schul-Referat drüber halten muss und ich kein Geld hab mir eins zu kaufen! 

Muss jetzt ins training und kann net weiter schreiben 
Digicam und der ganze kram is natürlich auch da (Olympus 7mp) 

Nelson


----------



## lolmaster (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte ich mich an dem Test des Coolermaster Cosmos beteiligen.

  Mitgliedschaft bei PCGH Extreme ist vorhanden.

  Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen ist vorhanden. Habe schon diverse Computer zusammengebaut, auseinandergenommen, aufgerüstet usw.

  Meine Handschrift ist anständig. ( Bisher hat sich jedenfalls noch kein Lehrer beschwert.  )

  Für Foto ist eine Digicam am Mann.

  Für einen ausführlichen Test ist immer Zeit.

  Verkaufen  würde ich das Gehäuse nie im Leben. Ich hab schon eine Ewigkeit mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir dieses Gehäuse zuzulegen  . Leider hat mich der Preis für ein Gehäuse sehr abgeschreckt . Da ich durch mein aktuelles Gehäuse nicht in der Lage bin zu Overclocken, da bei mir die Temperaturen ziemlich hoch steigen , wäre es schon nicht schlecht zu sehen ob meine x1950xt sowie mein e6400 in dem Coolermaster besser gekühlt werden . Ein weiteres Problem bei meinem APlus ist die Erreichbarkeit des I/O-Panel. Dies liegt bei mir ziemlich nah am Schreibtisch, wodurch ich schlecht ran komme.

  Naja soweit erst einmal von mir. 


  Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

  lolmaster


----------



## doppelschwoer (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Leute, mit 'Schreibe' ist nicht eure Handschrift gemeint... 

Ich weis, das war jetzt gemein, oder


----------



## -noXare- (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,
auch ich würde mich gerne für den Test bewerben.

Zu den Vorraussetzungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein 
>> Bin ich!
- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
>> Ich habe ein Jahr bei HJP Datentechnik (www.hjp.de) gearbeitet und bin zudem leidenschaftlicher Hobbyschrauber. (ca. 30 PCs privat gebaut). Somit sollte ich diese Anforderung erfüllen.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
>> Aktuell studiere ich Medieninformatik. Durch meine bisherhige Schulausbildung bin ich mit einer ordentlichen, nicht fehlerbehafteten Ausdrucksweise bestens vertraut.
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
>> Eine Digitalkamera ist vorhanden und ich bin auch in der Lage diese zu benutzen. 
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
>> Davon gehe ich aus, sonst bräuchte man es ja nicht zu testen!
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
>> Nein, ich bleibe PCGH treu!
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
>> Das versteht sich von selbst.
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
>> Das ebenfalls.
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
>> Das ist natürlich sehr schön!

Hiermit sollte ich eurer Voraussetzungen erfüllen.
Nunja, dann hoffe ich mal das beste!


----------



## Sausung (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hi PCGH ich möcht mich auch für den Test bewerben.

Da ich mir in den nächsten 4 Wochen sicher eine neue Grafikkarte und infolge dessen auch ein neues Netzteil kauf, gibts bei mir ordentlich was zu schrauben und zu testen.Weil ich deswegen so oder so ein neues Gehäuse brauche, mein noname Teil ist zu klein, würde ich mich sehr freuen den Cosmos für euch testen zu dürfen. Zeit hab ich im nächsten Monat eh genug, da in der Schule und im Sport nichts wichtiges ansteht. Jetzt zu den Anforderungen:

- Was das Um- und Einbauen angeht habe ich unteranderem auch durch ein Praktikum in einem Internetcafe genug Erfahrung.

- Gut schreiben kann ich meiner Meinung nach auch.

- Um die Fotos braucht ihr euch wirklich keine Sorgen zu machen. Ich besitze eine schöne D-SLR von Canon und kann die Bilder auch gut mit Photoshop bearbeiten.

- Verkaufen würde ich es so oder so nicht, da ich es dringend benötige.

- Außerdem wohne ich gleich um die Ecke in Nürnberg. Das würde den Transport ungemein erleichtern. 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn es mich treffen würde. 

Viele Grüße
Sausung


----------



## Wassercpu (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hi, habe das Tj07 und davor das legendäre Coolermaster Ac-110 gehabt.Würde Gerne mal das Cosmo testen..das schreit natürlich nach wakü und das kannes gerne bekommen...
Ich hab das Tagebuch Innenraum geschrieben..und würde natürlich wenn gewünscht auch in diesem stil schreiben....
Wer wohl gewinnt Cosmo oder ich?
Grüsse Wc


----------



## ElsiE (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

*Schönen Guten Abend ..
*möchte mich hiermit auch bei Euch beim Coolermaster Cosmos-Lesertest bewerben.. was sonst in dem Threat

Als Referenz könnte ich ja jetzt das Blaue vom Himmel erzählen.. Werd mich aber auf die Tatsachen beschränken.

Fakt ist, dass ich seit Anfang an meine Rechner selbst zusammengebaut hab. Meine erste CPU war ein K6-2 350 -soweit ich mich erinnere- ..meine erste ersparte Kohle ist dafür drauf gegangen. 

Neben der Aufrüstung meines eigenen Rechners hab ich im Laufe der Zeit jede Menge anderer Rechner für den Verwandten- u. Bekanntenkreis zusammengebaut. Erfahrung hab ich in der Zeit jedenfalls genug sammeln können - egal ob Boardhersteller, CPU, Netzeile usw. ..und natürlich auch diverse Tower. Das wäre dann auch der Grund, weswegen ich GROßE Tower sehr zu schätzen gelernt habe. Im Hinblick auf einen Coolermaster Cosmos ein Grund mehr sich hier zu bewerben.

Utensilien für eine "Bestückung" des Towers wären vorhanden ohne, dass ich mein Hauptrechner umpflanzen müsste. Das wäre im Speziellen ein AM2 Athlon X2 5800+ auf einem AMD-690G-AM2 Board von Gigabyte  ..an Platten könnte ich 4 (im Notfall 5) einbauen - dann gehen mir SATA/PATA-Anschlüsse aus ...nebst weiterem Zubehör natürlich.
Für reichlich Kühlung wäre im Vorfeld in Form von einigen 120mm-Lüftern auch gesorgt...

Die eingangs benannten Voraussetzungen können natürlich als erfüllt angesehen werden 

Na da bis denne denn..


----------



## thecroatien (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

tach
hätte großes interesse, da ich noch nen laten bogtower habe
(jahrgang 2002, mmit msi aufkleber^^)
kamera hab ich auch,
erfahfung denke ich mal ganz gut
hab in letzer zeit nen paar probe rechenr zum rum basteln gehabt,
denke bin aber mit meinen 14 jahren ganz gut dran.
mfg thecroatien


----------



## Tentakeltyp (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Also Anmeldung die 2.e ...

Ich denke, dass ich alle Anforderungen erfülle, da ich zum Einen einiges an Erfahrung mit verschiedensten Gehäusen gemacht habe und dort auch auf Hochwertiges setze; Im Moment arbeitet meine Traumfabrik in einem schnörkellosen und hervorragend verarbeiteten Lian Li Gehäuse. 
Zum Anderen unterstelle ich mir auch die Fähigkeit einen für dieses Forum (und evt. auch eine Pritausgabe) adäquaten Test zu schreiben.

Ich freue mich auf den Postboten


----------



## DF_zwo (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test des Coolermaster Gehäuses und stelle mich erstmal vor.

Ich bin Daniel, 17 Jahre alt, in 2 Wochen 18, und habe mich für diesen Test bei PCGH Extreme angemeldet, bin jedoch schon seit 2005 bei PC Games unterwegs und seit 2006 bei PCGH. Nun zu den Förmlichkeiten, auch wenn diese nicht als solche verlangt waren, aber ich möchte ein höheres Niveau wahren, da ich sehr ungern alles nur daher schreibe ohne zu überlegen.
Da es hier viele schreiben, möchte ich noch gerne hinzufügen, dass ich die 12. Klasse eines Technischen Gymnasiums besuche.

Ich bin Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme, wie ihr sehen könnt, sonst würde ich hier nicht schreiben.

Ich beschäftige mich schon seit meinem ersten Computer den ich 2000 bekommen habe, mit Gehäusen sowie deren Modifikation (Modding) und Ausarbeitung, beispielsweise bei scharfen Kanten. Meine Moddingkenntnisse beschränken sich auf das Einbauen einer Plexiglasscheibe in eine Seitenwand sowie den Einbau von Kaltlichtkathoden. Letzteres ist zwar nicht besonders schwer, jedoch wollte ich es genannt haben.
Auch musste ich die Abstandshalterbohrungen für das Mainboard (im Gehäuse) größer bohren, da ich meine alten verloren hatte.

Ich versuche stets perfekt zu schreiben. Bei mir haben Rechtschreib- oder Satzzeichenfehler nichts verloren. Vor allem Ausdruckfehler, sieht man bei mir im Prinzip nicht. Ich halte immer ein angemessenes, daher meist hohes Sprachniveau um dem es dem Leser so einfach wie möglich zu gestalten. Fehlende Satzkomponenten (Punkt, Komma) oder falsche Schreibweisen verwirren nur und es macht einfach keinen Spaß den Text zu lesen. Dies könnte für den eventuellen Test meinerseits als Vorteil angesehen werden.
Ich schreibe darüber hinaus sehr detaillierte und lange Texte, was dem ebenfalls Test zugute kommen sollte und damit auch dem PCGH-Team, die alle Infos bestimmt gut gebrauchen können. Es macht mir einfach Spaß auf meine Arbeit zu schauen und sagen zu können, das hast du gut gemacht.

Für das Bildmaterial steht mir eine 3,4 MP Kamera von Pentax (Optio 330GS) zur Verfügung. Ich bin natürlich in der Lage diese korrekt zu benutzen. Ich habe das Ziel die Bilder auf der einen Seite sachlich, aber auch interessant zu gestalten. Dass ich für die Fotos eine anständige Beleuchtung sowie einen weißen Hintergrund, wie z.B. ein Bettlaken nehme, halte ich für eine Selbstverständlichkeit, schließlich soll alles professionell von statten gehen.

Aufgrund meiner eben genannten Deutschkenntisse in Wort und Schrift und dem Spaß an der Sache, ist ein (langer) aber vor allem ausführlicher Bericht mit allen Ecken und Schikanen des Gehäuses kein Problem und mein Ziel. Da ich meiner Meinung nach sehr Teamfähig bin, sollte die Kommunikation mit dem PCGH Extreme-Team bezüglich der Absprache weiterer Details, überhaupt kein Problem darstellen.

Die Ergebnisse werde ich jedoch nicht anderswo veröffentlichen.

Das Gehäuse während der Testphase weiterzuverkaufen, sähe ich als eine absolute Frechheit an, aufgrund dessen ich der Bitte (Bedingung) ebendies nicht zu tun, selbstverständlich nachkommen werde. Wenn aus irgendwelchen Gründen verlangt, schicke ich das Gehäuse auch nach dem Test auch auf eigene Kosten zurück. Wenn nicht verlangt, auch gut.
Ich sehe es als Privileg ein solch schönes und großes Gehäuse testen zu dürfen, da stelle ich bestimmt keine Ansprüche, und scheue keine Mühe und wenn nötig auch Kosten, meine Sache gut zu tun. Ich helfe gerne wo und wann immer ich kann. Das wollte ich damit erkenntlich machen.

Ich möchte unbedingt an diesem Test teilnehmen, weil ich meine ganze Schreibpower und meine kreativen Ideen irgendwo rauslassen möchte. Darum würde der Test bei mir sehr lang und ausführlich gestaltet sein, leicht zu lesen und zu verstehen.
Ich möchte nicht aus dem Grund an dem Test teilnehmen, weil ich das Gehäuse behalten möchte, da ich mir nichts Besonderes leisten kann, sondern weil ich hilfsbereit bin und es mir Freude macht, anderen zu helfen ihre Sache gut zu machen und auch gerne das Lob dafür höre.

Ich möchte außerdem teilnehmen, weil ich viele gute Ideen habe, wie der Test gestaltet und ausgeführt wird (Testmethoden), die nur darauf warten angewendet zu werden. Diese Methoden kann ich leider nicht jetzt nennen, da ich mich vor Nachahmern schützen möchte.
Natürlich kann ich die Wahl nicht beeinflussen, aber wenn ihr mich wählt, werdet ihr es nicht bereuen. Ich werde mich komplett in die Sache reinhängen und alle Zeit und nerven Opfern, um wirklich alles perfekt zu machen.

Grüße,

Daniel


----------



## Letni (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Selbstverstänliche möchte auch ich an diesem Gewinnspiel der ganz besonderen Art teilnehmen. Super Idee, liebes PCGH-Team!

Ich möchte mich also als Tester für das Coolermaster Cosmos bewerben.

Zu den Bedingungen: Selbstverständlich kenne ich mich sehr gut mit Computern aus. Meine Kenntnisse habe ich mir über die Jahre in der Theorie, (zum Beispiel durch die PCGH) als auch in der Praxis am eigenen PC und dem von Freunden und Bekannten angeignet. 
Ich weiß also worauf es ankommt, wo eventuell Schwierigkeiten liegen und was für den Endverbraucher (die User und Leser) wirklich wichtig ist.

Das Erstellen eines sachlichen und detaillierten Berichtes stellt für mich als Gymnasiast der 12. Klasse ebenso kein Problem dar, wie der allgemeine Test des Gehäuses für sich. Daher versteht es sich auch von selbst, dass alles mit einer Digitalkamera dokumentiert und kommentiert wird.

Aber nun zur wichtigsten Frage: Warum will ausgerechnet ich das Cosmos testen? Nunja, schaut es auch an. Es ist ein Traumgehäuse der Luxusklasse (zumindest einmal preislich gesehen und was das die äußeren, sichtbaren Werte angeht, die "inneren Werte" würde ich aber sehr gerne einmal unter die Lupe nehmen).
Ehrlich gesagt habe ich sogar schon beim Umzug in mein derzeitges Gehäuse, ein Soprano von Thermaltake, "heimlich" vom Coolermasten Cosmos geträumt, konnte es mir jedoch als Schüler nicht wirklich leisten.

Was mich besonders interessiert sind die scheinbar genialen "Neuerungen" gegenüber anderen Gehäusen, wie etwa die scheinbar genial umgesetzten Festlattenkäfige oder das eventuell fummlige Verlegen der Kabel in einem Kanal...
Es würde mich wirklich reizen all die Features in der Praxis zu untersuchen und zu testen ob das Gehäuse seinen stolzen Preis wirklich wert ist.

Einen besonderen Augenmerk würde ich dabei auch auf die Kühlung, sprich Lautstärke und Temperaturen (für letzteren Test könnte ich mir ein digitales Thermometer besorgen) legen, die auf den ersten Blick sehr gut umgesetzt zu sein scheint. 

Hardwaretechnisch kann ich das Gehäuse mit einem aktuellen System (siehe Signatur), wie es vergleichbar derzeit sicherlich viele User besitzen, bestücken. Eventuell wäre es mir auch möglich das System mit einem AMD-System eines Bekannten zu bestücken.

Nun hoffe ich, dass Ihr es mir ermöglicht dieses Gehäuse für die gesamte Community genauer zu beleuchten, Stärken und Schwächen aufzudecken und somit Eure Leser und User zu informieren.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen viel Glück bei diesem Gewinnspiel der besondern Klasse und einen schönen Fussball-Länderspiel-Abend.

Markus


----------



## BaueerR (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,
ich möchte mich auch für den Lesertest bewerben.

Ich baue seit 5 Jahren meine PCs und die meine Freunde und Bekanten selber. Ich habe auch schon geringfügige Änderungen an einigen Gehäusen vorgenommen. Ich informiere mich regelmäßig über Gehäuse im Internet. Ich hoffe mein Text genügt als Schreibprobe. Ich besitze eine 7Megapixel Kamera von Olympus mit 18fachem optischem Zoom. Außerdem wird die Kamera mit einem Stativ verwendet um möglichst scharfe Bilder zu machen. Auch verwende ich einen Externen Blitz um den zu fotgrafierenden Gegenstand besser und punktgenau beleuchten zu können.

Ich habe bei der Wahl meiner Gehäuse stets auf gute Verarbeitung, Belüftungsmöglichkeiten, die Optik des Gehäuses und auf eine möglichst anwenderfreundliche installation der Komponenten geachtet. Da ich zurzeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gehäuse bin würde ich diesen Test gerne durchführen.

Zeit für den Test des Gehäuses, die Bilder und die anfertigung des Berichts hab ich auch, da ich zurzeit das Technische Gymnasium besuche.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen das Gehäuse testen zu dürfen und hoffe, dass ich mit meinen Ausführungen überzeugen konnte.

Gruß BaueerR


----------



## patrock84 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo, 

ich bewerbe mich als Tester für das Gehäuse, da ich das Belüftungskonzept sehr interessant finde, da es sehr vom ATX-Standard abweicht. Mit einem Bestand von verschiedenen Lüftern und einer Aquaero können mehrere verschiedene Be- und Entlüftungsvarianten getestet werden.
Um bei schreiberischen Fähigkeiten darzulegen, möchte ich auf meinen letzten Test verweisen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=4352

Für Fotos sollen exemplarisch die folgenden gelten:
http://patrock84.de/gfx/meinpc/2007.08/008.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/hr01plus_001fbq.jpg

Über eine Teilnahme am Lesertest würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## rabensang (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH EXTREME,

Ich würde gerne eins der beiden Gehäuse testen, da ich in letzter Zeit mit mehr als 20 verschiedenen Gehäusen von billig bis teuer gearbeitet habe.( Pc`s für Arbeitskollegen, Familie und  Freunde zusammengesetzt und aufgerüstet). 

Ausserdem bin ich stets bemüht meinen Pc mit neuen Komponenten aufzurüsten und zu erweitern. Daher habe ich noch einiges an aktueller Hardware, zum testen herumliegen.

Temperaturen spielen für mich eine wichtige Rolle, da ich gerne übertakte und ständig auf der Suche nach kühlen Gehäusen ,guten Lüftern , Wärmeleitpasten u.s.w bin.
Leider kann ich nur mit Luftkühlung dienen da mich die Geschichten meiner Freunde , die schlecht verbaute oder alte Wassekühlung haben,abgeschreckt haben. Ausserdem sind Wasserkühlungen zu überteuert, daher ist eine gute Luftkühlung vollkommend aussreichend.
Da ich hauptberuflich für die Qualitätssicherung zuständig bin, achte ich besonders auf jedes Detail.
Digitale Fotos und Texte sind auch kein Problem, weil ich beruflich viel dokumentieren muss. 

Meine Freizeit besteht im grossen und ganzen daraus, Pcs zu bauen und aufzurüsten und mich damit ständig weiter zu bilden und meine Fingerfertigkeit zu verbessern.

Diesen Test würde ich sehr gerne für die PCGH durchführen, um den PCGH Lesern einige hochwertige und lesbare Zeilen zu präsentieren. Damit könnte ich mehr Leuten meine Kenntnisse unter Beweis stellen.

Daher hoffe ich das die Wahl auf mich fällt.


Gruß, R.


----------



## Invisible (21. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hi,

ich möchte auch gerne an dem Lesertest teilnehmen. Erfahrung mit Gehäusen hab ich viele. Ich habe schon an NZXT, Asus, Enermax, Cooler Master und Transtec Gehäusen rumgeschraubt. Meine "Schreibe" ist denke ich mal sehr ordentlich (hab eine 2 im Zeugnis der 12 Klasse)
Digitale Fotos sind dank einer Canon Powershot A80 kein Problem.
Zum Testen hab ich einiges an Hardware da, unter anderem ein E-ATX Mainboard, eine 10k U/min SCSI Festplatte (für die Vibrationen), und seit kurzem eine Thermaltake Wasserkühlung die ich gerne in mein jetziges Gehäuse (Enermax Chakra) einbauen möchte, aber leider nicht genügend Platz vorhanden ist, daher würde ich mich freuen am Test teilnehmen zu dürfen, um endlich meine Wasserkühlung zu verbauen.

MFG
Invisible


----------



## Grunert (22. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Warum ich es testen will?
habe ein klappriges Coolermaster Elite 330 für knapp 35.
Ist schick (MashFront mit blauer LED), aber sehr instabil.
Vibrationen der HDD (Samsung Spinpoint)
Rückwand beim Einbau leicht verbogen....

Nun würde ich gerne testen, ob der Aufpreis von 170 des Cosmos Gehäuse gerechtfertig ist und was die Unterschiede zu dem billigen Gehäuse aus gleichem Haus sind
Oder ob selbst moderne, teure Gehäuse nicht mehr an alte Big Tower heranreichen, was die Robustheit angeht.

Bilder würden dann mit Fuji S5600 gemacht werden.
Zu meinen Deutschkenntnissen:
Wenn ich nicht gerade um 0:19 Uhr schreibe sie ganz passabel sein.
Aber was will man denn auch anderes von einem Karlsruher Elitestudent erwarten? ^^

P.s. noch einen Grund mich zu wählen bin armer Student ^^ (stimmt tatsächlich, habe mir Anfang des Jahres nur einen PC mit A64 3800+ und Xpress 1200 gebaut ^^)


----------



## meina (22. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Aufgrund meiner Erfahrung als Assembler und passionierter Bastler, sowie meiner Erfahrung als Redakteur (Hardware) für KomaCrew.eV möchte auch ich mich selbst für diesen Test in die Waagschale werfen. Meine Deutschkenntnisse, sowie "Schreibe" sind hervorragend und die Kenntnisse der Digitalfotografie zumindest ausreichend. Ich baue mein eigenes System ständig um und habe sowohl beruflich als auch privat häuftig mit den unterschiedlichsten Case Systemen sowohl zu kämpfen, als auch Kunden diverse Systeme und ihre Vorzüge zu erklären und näher zu bringen. 

Aktuell habe ich meine Hardware in ein Sharkoon Case verbracht und suche Alternativen zu dieser Konfiguration. Auslandende Luftkühler sind vorhanden und aktuelle Hardware wird in Form eines Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 und eines Core2Duo E6750 gestellt. Die Praxisnähe wäre also auch gewährleistet. 

Ich würde diesen Test sehr gerne in Zusammenarbeit mit der Redaktion ausführen, da ich momentan von einer OP rehabilitiere und zum einen viel Zeit habe, aber auch Fachwissen, Kompetenz und Engagement mitbringen kann. Über eine Nachricht diesbezüglich würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Merty (22. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallöchen, auch ich möchte mich gerne bewerben. Habe zuletzt erst die PCs meiner 2 Kinder gebaut... einer davon sogar mit rosa (selbsgemoddeter) Barbie-Lackierung ... 

Aber die Tochter ist höllisch begeistert.

Mein Junior hat mein altes (leider etwas zerkratztes) Ding... Naja.

Selber bin ich seit vielen Jahren begeisterter PC-User (siehe meinen Beitrag in "welche PCs hattet ihr bisher?" in diesem Forum.

Das neue Gehäuse wäre natürlich bockstark... und mein Junior könnte mein jetziges NZXT "erben". Und... es ist ja bald Weihnachten 

Im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis habe ich bereits einige PCs maßgeschneidert zusammengestellt, eingebaut und fix und fertig konfiguriert. Bin daher auch als "PC-Doktor" ein gern gefragter Bekannter .

In meiner früheren Mitgliedschaft bei der AUGE e.V. (Apple-User-Group-Europe e.V.) war ich gelegentlich als Spieletester aktiv und habe den ein oder anderen Test für Apple II-Spiele geschrieben.

Digitalfotografie gehört ebenfalls seit längerem zu meinen Hobbies. Meine neue Panasonic Lumix DMC 50 EG macht sagenhaft schöne Bilder, die ich auch gerne mal mit Photoshop überarbeite um kleine Kunstwerke daraus zu machen.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich mich auch mal als "Tester" einer anerkannten PC-Zeitschrift versuchen könnte.

*Daumendrück*


----------



## kampfschaaaf (22. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo, auch ich möchte mich als Tester anbieten. Meine Erfahrung mit Mittel und Oberklassengehäusen schätze ich als gut ein. Bisher verbaute ich in diesem Metier sowohl Chieftec, Lian Li, Silverstone, Thermaltake und 1 Zalman Fatal1ty-Case. Noch sagen mir die Silverstone-Gehäuse in punkto Preis/Leistung am ehesten zu.

Ich beabsichtige um die Weihnachtszeit wieder auf AMD umzusteigen und mein "altes" System zu verkaufen. Sollte ich Gehäusetester werden, werde ich das eingesparte Geld in eine Wasserkühlung der Mittelklasse investieren. Auch liebäugle ich mit einem Crossfire-System, da ich auf meinem 22 Zoll BenQ am liebsten in HQ zocke. Meine 8800GTX lieferte mir bisher noch genügend Frames/sec für genau diesen Zweck.

Als treuer Abonnent (ich besitze sogar die Ausgaben der ersten 3 Monate PCGH mit CD) lese ich mir vorzugsweise Tests durch. Ich denke, ich könnte ebenso strukturiert schreiben. Für ebay bin ich bereits ein Top1000-Tester unter meinem Nick: kampfschaaaf
unter dem Link gibts meine Ratgeber und Bilder zum
- So939 Opteron und der
- 7900GX2

http://search.testberichte.ebay.de/members/kampfschaaaf_W0QQuqtZg

Für Digitalfotografien setze ich meine Olympus sp-320 mit 7.1 Mega-Pixel ein. Da ich sehr gerne modde, wird auch dieses Gehäuse vermutlich auf später hin nicht davon verschont bleiben... 

Abschließend bleibt mir nur zu sagen, daß ich mal auf mein Glück hoffe und gerne nicht zu viel geklappert habe.

OC oder Modding sind kein Fremdwort:  http://www.sysProfile.de/id37428

MfG
kampfschaaaf


----------



## 2fink (22. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

so, ich würde auch gerne den bericht schreiben. 
habe durch meine damalige tätigkeit bei epiacenter.de schon viele tests für gehäuse geschrieben und habe dadurch schon ein gewisses hintergrundwissen.

mfg


----------



## Singler (22. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich möchte die Gunst der Stunde nutzen und mich ebenfalls zum Gehäusetest-BewerbungeninsForumschreiben-Ausscheidungscontest bewerben 

Als langjähriger Onlineredakteur für etliche gamesaffine Redaktionen (Games und Peripherie-Hardware) und Sachbuch-Co-Autor (PSP-Buch für Data Becker) und leidenschaftlicher Schrauber, glaube ich zumindest, meine Ansichten, Meinungen und Kritiken einigermaßen wortgewandt zu Papier bzw. auf die Tastatur zu bringen

Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ich erst vor wenigen Tagen mein System (ein Ati-Crossfire-System mit 7 Festplatten - davon 2 extern) aufgerüstet habe und eh mit dem Gedanken spiele, mein altes Thermaltake Xaser V in die wohl verdiente Rente zu schicken, käme mir persönlich der Leser-Test sogar mehr als nur sehr gelesen. 

Die Möglichkeit, Fotos zu schießen, ist auch gegeben


----------



## Marbus16 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> *Teilnahmebedingungen:*
> - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
> - Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
> - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
> ...


- bin ich 
- Die habe ich, bin im Besitz von 3 Gehäusen gewesen und habe aktuell ein Coolermaster Stacker STC-T01 sowie einige (ältere) noName Cases zum Vergleich.
- Sofern man diese verlangt von mir, bekommt man sie auch geliefert.
- In der Lage bin ich. Auflösung von 1 bis 7,2MPix.
- Mit einem ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht habe ich noch weniger ein Problem, vielmehr wäre es mir eine große Freude, selbigen zu schreiben.

Als Besonderheit bin ich im Besitz einiger SCSI-Festplatten, mit denen ich die Dämmeigenschaften des Cases testen kann. Auch der einfache Integration einer Wasserkühlung kann von mir überprüft werden.

Ich würde mich sehr über die Teilnahme am Lesertest freuen, da ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen, gedämmten Gehäuse für meinen Webserver mitsamt SCSI-Festplatten bin. Das Cosmos entspricht meinen Vorlieben in vielen Punkten.


----------



## BlackDragon26 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ja würde das gehäuse gerne testen und mal sehen ob er besser ist als mein Stacker831. Der hat schon gut platz und sieht gut aus.
Digicam ist vorhanden und die nötigen Hardware Kenntnisse besitze ich auch


----------



## Headshotfucker (23. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

So, Ich bewerbe mich jetzt auch mal

Ich gehe am besten auf jede der Bedingungen einzeln ein:

1.   - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein

       Bin ich, sonst könnte ich diese Bewerbung hier nicht schreiben

2.  - Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben

Ich habe während meiner Schulzeit fast sämtliche Nachmittage damit    verbracht, in einem PC   laden auszuhelfen, und bin leidenschaftlicher   Hobby-Schrauber, ich lege viel wert auf eine gute Verarbeitung, einen   perfekten Luftstrom innerhalb des Gehäuses und gute Dämmeigenschaften

3. - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben

     Wenn ich mir Mühe gebe, habe ich eine ganz ordentliche Schreibe ^^

4. - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen

     Mein Vater hat sich letztens eine neue digitale Canon Spiegelreflex- Kamera  (EOS 400D)
     zugelegt,  welche sehr gute Bilder macht


5. - Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf  PCGH Extreme schreiben

Ich schreibe oft Erfahrungsberichte für Z.B. Amazon über Produkte die ich gekauft habe, dies sollte kein Problem sein

6. - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen

     Ich glaube von diesem Recht werde ich keinen Gebrauch machen

7. - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen

Das Gehäuse wird, wenn ich zu den glücklichen Testern gehöre, zur neuen Heimat meiner Hardware erklärt, ich werde es auf keinen Fall verkaufen

8. - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen

Dies ist selbstverständlich

9. - Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester

     Einverstanden ^^

MFG Headshotfucker 

PS: Viel Glück an meine alle anderen Bewerber


----------



## Aoshi (23. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Gerne würde ich dieses äußerst interessante und hübsch anmutende Gehäuse genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Für das Gehäuse sprechen ja das praktische Push-System und die sehr interssante Unterbringung der Festplatten.

Zu meinen Qualifikationen kann ich sagen, dass ich schon immer gerne am PC geschraubt habe und schon etliche PCs selbst gebastelt habe. Eigentlich wollte ich mir ein eigenes Gehäuse aus Acrylglas basteln dass eine Art Lufttunnel für die Festplatten hat, aber das Cosmos Gehäuse scheint diesen Ansatz auch schon zu verfolgen, was einen Test noch viel lohnenswerter macht. 

Auch würde ich gerne die Geräusch- und Wärmeentwicklung mit meinem aktuellen Thermaltake Armor vergleichen.

Für gelungene Schnappschüsse steht eine 4MP Kamera bereit.

GreetZ


----------



## Hans im Glück (23. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> *Teilnahmebedingungen:*
> - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
> - Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
> - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
> ...


 
hiermit möchte ich eine Bewerbung für den Gehäusetest abgeben. Ich nutze aktuelle Hard- und Software: 

- Q6600 3,4 GHz
- ASUS MAXIMUS FORMULA (X38)
- WD 150 GB 
- 4 x 1024 MB DDR2- 1066 Corsair
- GF 8800Ultra
- Windows Vista Ultimate 64

Die Hardware ist in einem CHIEFTEC BA01 (Bigtower) installiert. Die Komponenten werden durch eine Innovatek Wasserkühlung (Dual Radi) gekühlt. Dieser Einbau, soll er auch noch ansprechend bewerkstelligt werden, verlangt Fingerspitzengefühl, Genauigkeit und Vorstellungskraft über die Anordnung der Bauteile. 

Die Kühlung ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben, je später der Abend beim "Zocken" wird, um so höher steigt auch die Temperatur im Gehäuse, obwohl 4 x 120 mm Lüfter für genügend Luftzirkulation sorgen. Die Anordnung der Lüfter ist nicht optimal abgestimmt! Dieser Fakt stellt mich bislang nicht zu frieden!! 

Deshalb bin ich auf der Suche nach dem "ultimativen Gehäuse". Der Test ist die Möglichkeit herauszufinden, ob das Coolermaster Cosmos- Gehäuse in dieser Beziehung eine bessere Funktionalität hat und außerdem über genügend Platz für eine große Wasserkühlung hat.
Genügend Zeit zum Testen ist vorhanden, digitale Fotos sind kein Problem, mein Hobby- Raum ist aufgeräumt und wartet auf neue Herausforderungen.


----------



## L0cke (23. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo für PCGH würde ich das Gehäuse testen.
Seit kurzer Zeit bin ich Mitglied bei PCGH Extrem, doch habe ich seit der Eröffnung dieser Plattform meine Nase immer wieder in dieses Forum gehalten.
Ich habe einen Großen Schatz an Erfahrungen im Bereich Gehäuse , da ich im  Alltag durch meinen Nebenjob viel mit Gehäusen besonders im Bezug auf Wasserkühlung und  Silent Umbaumaßnahmen zu tun habe .
Aufgrund das  ich  privat zur Zeit gerade einen neuen Rechner aufbaue, kann man das Eine ja bestimmt mit dem Anderen verbinden und bei Teilnahme an diesem Lesertest einen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben.
Des weiteren bin ich im Stande gute Fotos zu machen und meine Schreibweise ist auch nicht schlecht.

Fals ich für den Test ausgewählt werde, werden  unter anderem diese Kritikpunkte einfliesen: 
-Optik (meine + Meinung von Personen aus meiner  Umgebung)
                              - Verarbeitung usw. (Standartdinge)
                              - Eignung für Silent und Modding Maßnahmen
                              -  Kompatibilität mit verschieden Mainboardgrößen,    
  Grafikkarten...

...und vieles mehr


----------



## riedochs (23. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich würde das gute Stück auch gerne testen.
Ein Vergleich zum alten Stacker (habe ich momentan im Einsatz) könnte ich somit direkt ziehen, ein Chieftek CS601 (erste Generation) könnte ich auch zum vergleich heranziehen.
Da ich mit passiver Kühlung arbeite wäre hier ein direkter Vergleich wegen Kühlungsmöglichkeiten (gerichteter Luftstrom) und Lautstärke möglich.

Fotos und Berichte sind kein Problem, ich habe in meiner bisherigen beruflichen Tätigkeit Handbücher Dokus usw zu genüge geschrieben.


----------



## Overlocked (24. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich würde gerne unter den gegebenen Umständen das Gehäuse testen, weil cih schon viel Erfahrung mit Gehäusen habe und habe noch nie so ein tolles Gehäuse aus der Nähe betrachtet, geschweige denn getestet. Würde es mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen und mit meinem "hitzköpfigen" System einmal testen. Die Testergebnise würden bestimmt interessant werden!
mfg


----------



## mayo (25. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Also...

ich möchte dieses Gehäuse testen weil ich dringend ein neues "Zuhause" für meinen e4500 und meine Wakü brauche.

Tippen, Fotografieren und einen ausführlichen Bericht krieg ic auch ganz gut hin.

Ausserdem will ich erhlich sein.. Ich kann mir dieses schöne Case leider nicht leisten.

mayo


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Okay, hiermit ist die Bewerbungsphase abgeschlossen.

Die zwei Glücklichen werden bald bekannt gegeben.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. November 2007)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

"Gewonnen" haben MalkavianChild85 und doppelschwoer.

Gratulation!

Wir freuen uns schon alle auf eure Erfahrungsberichte.


----------

